# Naruto Chapter 570 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Hiroshi said:
			
		

> *Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> *Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.*



*Predict away...*

1841


----------



## DremolitoX (Jan 11, 2012)

More boring shit talk about naruto.

Also...I predict that.... naruto will get DP'd by Tobi and yonbi.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 11, 2012)

We'll see if Kurama decides to help finally Naruto and some strategy from Tobi.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 11, 2012)

Goku is free and joins naruto


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2012)

less flashbacks, holy shit if i am proven wrong


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 570: Zetsu's Mystery
Side Text-Fuck Naruto and the others, Zetsu's where it's at.

*Chojuro is laying down, bleeding*
Chojuro: I...I didn't expect this...
*Black Zetsu's foot steps in front of Chojuro*
Black Zetsu: You didn't expect me to defeat you? You have no idea who you're dealing with, bitch I was trolling before, but you pissed me off with that bullshit attack, you think you got the bigger sword...take a look at this!
*A bunch of White Zetsu appear*
Black Zetsu: My wood is stronger then your's!!!
Chojuro: AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
*Chojuro gets eaten alive*
Black Zetsu: ...Bitch...

*Elsewhere, White Zetsu is back at base*
White Zetsu: Sasuke! I brought lunch!...Sasuke?
*White Zetsu sees the mess Sasuke has made*
White Zetsu: That fucking bitch...he's going to pay for this!!!

*Meanwhile Sasuke is going somewhere, doesn't matter he's about to die*
White Zetsu: So you think you can just kill all my clones and leave do you?
Sasuke: ...
White Zetsu: Bitch you best answer me when I give you a question!
Sasuke: ...
*Sasuke attacks, only to be cut in half*
Sasuke: UHHH! UHHHHHHHHHH!!! WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU DO TO ME?!
White Zetsu: Shut up bitch!
*White Zetsu smashes Sasuke's head*
White Zetsu: Fuck this shit, I'm going to meet up with Black Zetsu and hurry our plan along.
*White Zetsu leaves*

*Back where Naruto is*
Naruto: Look Tobi, just take the fucking mass off, it's pissing me off!!!
Kakashi: Tell me about it, some guy said it might be Obito...I punched him in the face for being an idiot, I swear if you are Obito...I might just kill someone 
*Kakashi looks at Guy*
Guy: Why you looking at me?
Kakashi: ...I also heard you have an acorn or something, lol fillers right?
Guy: Yah...lol...fillers *Guy is sad*
*At this point White Zetsu and Black Zetsu appear, kill Kakashi and Guy*
Kakashi: FUCK NOW I'LL NEVER KNOW WHAT'S UNDER THE MASK!!!
White Zetsu: Now you know how everyone else feels bitch!
Kakashi: Oh...you got a point. *Dies*
Naruto: You asshole!
*Naruto attacks, only to be cut in half*
Naruto: UHHH! UHHHHHHHHHH!!! WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU DO TO ME?!
White Zetsu: Lol, Sasuke said the same thing when I cut him in half.
Naruto: What?!
Black Zetsu: That's right bitch, Sasuke is dead.
Naruto: ...Just kill me.
White Zetsu: Umm...well that wasn't the reaction I was expecting, so no, fuck you you're staying alive MUHAHAHAHA
Tobi: What the fuck manzs, Sasuke wasn't suppose to die yet, what's going on, you two are my creation you are suppose to do what I tell you to do!
Black Zetsu: Bitch, you really think you created us? 
White Zetsu: We created you!
Tobi: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
Black Zetsu: You don't even really have a face, I drew some shit on you making you and other believe you had a face. 
Tobi: I hate myself!!!
Black Zetsu: Good.
Tobi: Why are you doing this Zetsu, I always loved you, why you hating on me?
White Zetsu: Bitch, we already got are lover, we don't need some no face bitch like you.
Black Zetsu: Got that right!
Tobi: Who...who is this person you speak of?
Mystery Person: That would be me...
Tobi: ! OH SHIT!!! I...I DIDN'T KNOW, PLEASE FORGIVE ME!!!
Mystery Person: I'm sorry, but no one can come between me and Zetsu *Pulls out sword*...no one*Kills Tobi*
White Zetsu: Oh Killer Zylos Wolf, you know how to handle a sword.
Black Zetsu: Lol sexual innuendo!
Killer Zylos Wolf: Lol indeed.
White Zetsu: Enough laughing, time to rule this world!
*The three of them leave*
Killerbee: Uh...the fuck just happened?

*Back where Edo Madara is*
Edo Madara: Please stop, I beg for forgiveness!
Killer Zylos Wolf: Shut up! *Kills Edo Madara*
Gaara: Oh fuck, he just killed an Edo Tensei...we are all fucked!!!
Onoki: ...Fuck it! *Kisses Gaara*
Gaara: ...
Onoki: I always wanted to do that.
Gaara: ...
Mei: No fair...I called dibs on him first!
Gaara: ...
Edo Troll Mizukage: TROLOLOLOLO 
Rubber Man: What the fuck, we sealed him!
Black Zetsu: Shut up rubber man, you're too soft to know shit!
White Zetsu: Lol sexual innuendo!
Killer Zylos Wolf: Edo Troll Mizukage was the only creation that was successful, the rest of you failed.
Tsunade: What are you talking about?
Killer Zylos Wolf: Kukukuku, isn't it obvious?
*Killer Zylos Wolf, White Zetsu, Black Zetsu, and Edo Troll Mizukage removes their faces to reveal:  *
End text-The truth is out, and everyone is about to die trolololol




Either that or Naruto removes the rod, and Son is freed. Naruto decides to rinse and repeat. Tobi doesn't want him to so he does stuff. More Kurama turning as well.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 11, 2012)

*Chapter 570 Prediction*
I'm gonna switch away from Naruto cause last chapter was shit and I don't want to talk about it.

Scene starts with Madara flying into a rock and landing near Shikamaru's division
Shikamaru: What the hell was that?
Ino: !
Darui: Woah is that?
Chouza: No way.....
Madara: (What a powerful hit...to send me this far with a single blow....the Raikage's never changed their way of fighting I suppose.
Madara: !
Muu comes landing down near him
Genma: Damit...he's at half power and still able to avoid everything we launch at him!
Dodai: He's a tsuchikage for a reason you fool!
Muu:! Ah so we're here now...
Madara looks at Dan
Madara: Another one of your edo's, Kabuto? 
Muu: Indeed...however it seems they stopped him from using his ghost transformation technique.
Madara: ! That boy knows a technique of that level?
Muu: I didn't resurrect him without purpose you know.
Madara: Mokuton!
Chouza: EVERYONE RETREAT!
Choji: What!!/? but Dad-
Darui: There's no time! That's Madara Uchiha and he's about to break free that other edo, we're out man'd!
Madara: !
Madara is smashed by Tsunade
Muu is grabbed by A.
Tsunade: Let's finish this!
A: Right!
Dan: Tsunade...
Tsunade: ! D--dan.
Onoki: Hokage watch out!
Madara uses Susano and grabs Tsunade
A: Liger Bo-!??
A: What I can't...I feel...
Muu: Eartch Style, extreme rock weight technique!
A falls to the ground and can't move
Madara: Time to vanquish you so called "kages"
Tsunade; Shit!
Madara: !?
Madara is caught in kage mein. 
Madara: Brat...
Shikamaru: That's our Hokage you worthless punk!
Madara: Urgh 
Shikamaru; Shit he's really strong....DO IT INO
Ino: Mind Transfer Jutsu!
Madara: !
ino*inside Madara*: Success! 
Ino*inside Madara* releases Tsunade
Ino: !? What is this?
Muu/Kabuto; I can't let her see into Madara's memories! 
Muu charges at Ino
Choji goes in butterfly mode and Darui prepares a laser circus
Muu: Fools...you can't touch what you can't see.
Muu goes invisible.
Chouza: We need a barrier, Protect Ino at all costs!
Gaara: Everyone move!
Gaara uses his sand to spot that Muu is actually right behind Ino
Shikamaru: Shit INO *I won't make it*!
Sakura comes out and smashes him to the ground.
Sakura: We were supposed to meet up with you guys...but it seems you're in a little trouble.
Choji: Nice save
Shikamaru: Now...it's all up to Ino.

*Scene switches to Kimimaro and co*
Naruto is fatigue.
Kimimaro is in CS2: You've grown strong Naruto...but you still have much to learn.
Naruto: I can see that....you're still extremely hard to hit!
_Kimimaro looks over and sees Chiyo being sealed_
Kimimaro: Looks like I'm the last one..
Kimimaro looks at Hanzo's who is sealed: That man over there was able to defeat lord Orochimaru....if I can release him..maybe..
Mifune: Naruto! Stop him! He cannot open that seal!
Naruto: R-right!
_Kimimaro dashes towards it only to be stopped by a kick_
Kimimaro: This brings back memories...
Lee: You'll have to get by me first! 
Naruto: Bushy brows! And he's in..
Lee in gates: Konoha's green beast!
*Chapter end.*


----------



## vered (Jan 11, 2012)

would be nice to see naruto finally taking the battle to Tobi and Tobi finally doing something and perhaps revealing to us some things in the process.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 11, 2012)

*Chapter 570 Prediction*:   The Freedom of the Bijuu

Naruto succeeds in removing the stake and Madara loses control.   Son helps Naruto and Bee to remove the stakes from the other Bijuu.   But before they succeed in freeing another Bijuu, Madara steps up the ante.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 11, 2012)

i predict ten pages of flashbacks


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

vered said:


> would be nice to see naruto finally taking the battle to Tobi and Tobi finally doing something and perhaps revealing to us some things in the process.



Agreed.

Tobi needs to do something, he is acting like nothing more than a ringmaster. Throw a punch, geez.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Jan 11, 2012)

*570*
Naruto gets the Chakra Stake out and the Four Tails gets freedom. Naruto is falling because he was one in 9TailsChakraMode and the Sage Mode was a clone. Son Goku catches him and thanks him, saying maybe not all humans are bad. Tobi notes that he was able to get a bit of the 9 Tails Chakra from Naruto, and that it'll be easier for him to gain control of it now. Fully transformed 7 Tails attacks Killer Bee and he blocks it. He holds on to her as Son Goku uses Lava at the back of her neck, destroying the Stake. This pisses off Tobi and he summons the Outer Path Statue. 

*571*

The Statue shoots out giant Chakra-rods at Naruto, 8 Tails, 4 Tails, and a confused 7 Tails. The rods end up impaling the 7 Tails and 4 Tails, who protected Naruto and the 8 Tails. Tobi uses chains to control him to attack. Naruto states that there needs to be another way to stop the jinchuriki. Kurama talks to Naruto and tells him to trust his senses. He goes uses the 9 Tails Chakra and senses the negative emotion coming from the statue, and realizes that that is where the Tailed beast were sealed. His clone in Sage mode is still in the 4 Tails and disperses, sending Naruto the information that the Tailed Beast chakra, is coming from Statue, being transmitted. 9 Tails agrees to help Naruto destroy the statue and they transform.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

more BS, i feel like i spent 3 weeks of my life anticipating the latest chapter, and this one will probably be as shitty T_T


----------



## Jakeirako (Jan 11, 2012)

Naruto and datclone gets the stake out. Son starts to help out. Tobi has a super pissed look on his face. Maybe some more Kakashi and Gai holding their ground or them standing there seeing what's happening and more panels of Kurama's thoughts about Naruto.


----------



## Talis (Jan 11, 2012)

Chapter starts with Kakashi doing a handstand on the Bijuus which he just owned, and Gai pushing the 6th tail as punishment.
Naruto pulls out that rod and Yonbi lends Kakashi some chakra as the previous confirmed spoiler said.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 11, 2012)

Enter: Rikkudou Sennin and the bijuu creation.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 11, 2012)

Itachi arrives, and strips.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 11, 2012)

I predict Garuto


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully we switch back to Madara vs. five Kages, but sadly that is unlikely to happen. 

If we're gonna stay on the current battle, I'd at least like to see some other Rinnegan techniques.


----------



## sagroth (Jan 12, 2012)

After the sheer amount if flashbacks in this last chapter, we should see something awesome in the next. Also, Naruto is nearly exhausted now, so Kyuubi needs to do something quick.


----------



## Escargon (Jan 12, 2012)

I predict 10 pages of Naruto removing chakra rods, some fighting and the chapter ending with the monkey going wild.


----------



## Setas1999 (Jan 12, 2012)

Kakashi uses few new justu-Kamui trap(He looks to the ground with ms activated end than enemy steps on that spot it takes his leg or if enemy is not fast enough swallows  entire body),eternal youth(restores Kakashi chakra) and boss summon-Anubis


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's my three chapter prediction

*570: Capture* 
The stake gets removed and Son Goku freed and Naruto falls to the ground still chained to the stake. Son Goku shoots lava balls at Tobi and the Rokubi giving Gai and Kakashi some breathing space. The Hachibi recovers finally and we get some banter between Son Goku and him. We find out the Hachibi's real name. 
Tobi appears unharmed after the lava attack and taunts Naruto how he can recapture the Yonbi at any time and that all he accomplished was that he delivered himself into his hands. To proove his words several of the chain links transform into chakra stakes and pierce Naruto's limbs- thus ending the tedious debate on whether Kushina's chains are different from Tobi's (sorry Yuna XD). 
Kakashi tries to reach Naruto, but Tobi has all the remaining bijuu transform and they are unable to get to Naruto. Tobi makes some comment how the Hachibi is next. End of the chapter.

*571: The burden of the Uzumaki* 
Tobi and his five bijuu pretty much own the two bijuu, Gai and Kakashi as Naruto watches helplessly. He recalls the fight with Pain when he was just as helpless and had to watch Hinata's apparent death. 
Kurama butts in and asks him how his shackles feel. He explains that the chains are part of Naruto's heritage as an Uzumaki and how both Kushina and Mito used them. Naruto realizes that the pain he feels is what Kurama has felt for decades. Kurama tells Naruto that if Naruto wants his power Naruto has to show him that he can overcome the chains on his own and doesn't have to resort to Kurama's power as he did against Pain.

*572: Midnight Dragon* 
Starts with Gai flashback. On the verge of defeat and with still no visible change to Naruto Gai and Kakashi make one final effort to save him. Gai uses Midnight Dragon, which is the strongest kick of the 8th gate, to blow two of the bijuus away and open a path for Kakashi. 
Kakashi almost makes it to Naruto and is about to destroy the stake with his Raikri to break the sealing jutsu, but Tobi uses his space/time ninjutsu to get into his blindspot and injures Kakashi severely. He's about to finish Kakashi when Gai appears still in the 8th gate and Tobi dematerializes since Gai will die within seconds anyways. 
However, as Gai collapses he's caught by Naruto in full-blown revamped KCM2 and instead of dying Gai feels his lifeforce replenished by Naruto's touch. Now the one on one of Naruto vs Tobi truly begins.


----------



## Leptirica (Jan 12, 2012)

Someone will

a) die, or
b) get captured

and I don't care who/what.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 12, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Here's my three chapter prediction
> 
> [sp]*570: Capture*
> The stake gets removed and Son Goku freed and Naruto falls to the ground still chained to the stake. Son Goku shoots lava balls at Tobi and the Rokubi giving Gai and Kakashi some breathing space. The Hachibi recovers finally and we get some banter between Son Goku and him. We find out the Hachibi's real name.
> ...




I wouldn't mind something like that


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 12, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> I wouldn't mind something like that



Thx. It's a pity though that whenever I write a prediction I particularly like it always ends up completely wrong. Only when I write something lackluster I end up being right.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 12, 2012)

Who knows...maybe this time will be the right one...all in all the chains' s argument will come up again during this battle and the fact that kushina had them and that kurama knows everything his Jinchuuriki does could make your prediction come true or at least partially.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 14, 2012)

I predict that after all bijuus have been converted, there will be a bijuu summit.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jan 14, 2012)

My prediction:


*Spoiler*: __ 





-With the stake removed, Roshi is released from ET and Yonbi begins to fade away with him. (as the stakes merely transmitted his chakra from GM) As he vanishes, he calls out to all of the bijuu by name, telling them to fight Tobi's control and to aid Naruto.

-At first nothing happens and Tobi scoffs at the meaningless plea, he then fully releases Nibi and attacks Bee with it. Bee attempts to charge up a bijuu-dama and Gai starts to release the 7th gate but the respective opponent of each are just about to attack before they can finish their jutsu's. Meanwhile Kakashi is struggling against the other 3 but thanks to Naruto arriving he doesn't have to use his MS just yet.

-At the last second Rokubi and Nibi both hesitate, resisting Tobi's control with everything they can muster. This gives Bee and Gai just enough time to finish their attacks, destroying 2 more rods in the process.

-Tobi: "I can't believe you've made it this far...guess I can't afford to hold back any longer" saying this he fully releases the other 3 Bijuu and summons Gedo Mazo.

Three of the Neo 6 Paths defeated! But what turn will the battle take now?


----------



## Naklin (Jan 14, 2012)

Tobi better start doing something


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 14, 2012)

CrimsonMoon said:


> Tobi better start doing something



^ Could not agree more. These last couple of chapters have been of great bore to me. The best part imo to happen was last chapter Tobi saying the Kyuubi has been captured all for it to only go half way. Sasuke's appearance, Itachi's reappearance, or the Kages vs Madara battle will make up for the lack of epic chapters we've been getting lately.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Here's my three chapter prediction
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


This sounds great.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 14, 2012)

Spoiler

570: Fall of the bijuu

Naruto is inside 4b!
Naruto smash up the place
4b dissapears and jin turn to ash
Sage Naruto fall out of the sky!

Gai and Kakashi are hard pressed
Gai say to use 'that' jutsu
Kakashi's right eye turns into the sharingan!
He had *two* Uchiha eyes and could only control the right one all along!
Kakashi use Susano'o, and bijuu start getting sealed like crazy
Tobi retreats.

Next chapter: Moon eye plan failure!!


----------



## Klue (Jan 15, 2012)

kanpyo7 said:


> My prediction:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This sounds fairly realistic. I can definitely see it happening.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 570: Fall of the bijuu
> 
> ...



I'll delete my account if this happens.


----------



## andrea (Jan 15, 2012)

Son Goku is freed.
Tobi panics and does something retardedly awesome


----------



## Rama (Jan 15, 2012)

Chapter 570: Rebellion

Datclone: FROG SMASH!!!
Naruto: The chakra Rod is out!(Tobi's chakra chain is still surrounding Naruto while he falls backwards off of Son's side, Naruto releases the chakra rod and the chains disappear) ah I'm free! (he lands gently on the ground and Datclone disappears)
Tobi: !Damn it!! looks like he had another clone inside the Yonbi
Son: ARGGGHHHHHHH UH HA IM FREE!!(Son bumps his chest like a Gorilla, stops and stares at Naruto down below thinking) this kid, hes really something
Son: Hey Hachibi(or he could reveal his real name here) sorry for what I did back there I wasn't my self
Hachibi: No time for apologies right now, we have a bigger problem
-Scene shifts to Kakashi vs the bijuus
-Lightning Beast Running Technique-
-The technique is deflected by the Two Tails then it gives out a frighting Roar
Kakashi: (Tiredly he says) These things..they are invincible, Im almost out of chakra I don't think I can defeat them.... WHAT?!
-The 2 tails and 5 tails begin transforming into full Bijuu form
Tobi: The Gobi will be easier to control without having to control the Yonbi.
-The two Bijuu begin charging towards Naruto, Hachibi and Yonbi
Hachibi: Ill take care of the the Two Tails you go after the Five tails
Son: Lets Go UH AH!!
-The Bijuu clash in an epic monster battle
Naruto: (Naruto while looking at this bijju fight thinks) How im gonna take out the chakra rods, I cant afford to get eaten again and if I touch them ill get trapped by those chakra chains.(Naruto Remembers when he used Rasengan to try to destroy Roshi's chakra rod) Thats right! that time I didnt touch them and the 5 tails chakra rod should be slightly damaged I just gotta finish destroying it. 
Naruto: Looks like I got some chakra back, Thanks Kurama
Kurama: Tsk (looks away like a..well you already know)
Naruto: Kage Bushin No Jutsu!!! (Naruto makes another KCM clone and charges at the bijuus)

Then something interesting happens.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 15, 2012)

first 10 or so pages - Goku gets free, we get more shitty fighting with no real plot development.

Last pages - Rubber Ninja + the other ninja vs the Kabuto controlled Kage, we will get the end of this fight which will show the kage being defeated because Kabuto is interrupted by Itachi at the end of the chapter.

Itachi is the only thing that can pull this manga out of the gutter, last chapter was so bad it gave me cancer.


----------



## Naklin (Jan 15, 2012)

Deadway said:


> I'll delete my account if this happens.



You better keep your word 
On topic: Its gonna be hilarious if Kakashi gets another sharingan. Oh the rage


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jan 15, 2012)

*Chapter 570: The Ultimate Rebellion

Naruto performs his Frog Smash, and Son Goku cries out in pain for a brief moment. Naruto surveys the effect of his attack, and can no longer see the chakra receiver.

After a few seconds, the chakra chains dissipate. Son Goku moves his arms, and finds that he is truly free. An unbridled freedom he hasn't experienced in many years.

Naruto (smiling): It looks like that's it...

Son Goku stares at Naruto, and contemplates his action not on a physical level, but an emotional one. 

Son Goku: Kid, just when I thought this world was hopeless...you come along and show me it isn't. I think all the bijuu are very much indebted to you at this moment...

Naruto gives Son Goku the thumbs-up sign.

Naruto: You don't need to thank me, Son! Right now all my other clones are trying to do the same thing I just did for you.

Son Goku (thinking): Perhaps...I was wrong in refusing his friendship. His motives are genuine, and he has every reason for defeating that masked man...his will is blazing a new trail for all of us...

Son Goku: Naruto, was it? I accept...your proposal. I will work with you. I will become your ally.

Naruto's face lights up, and he realizes the friend he has just made. His resolve grows stronger, and the bijuu sense it. The Kyuubi, however, remains apprehensive.

Kurama: As much as I want to grant him that acceptance, he's just another human. It was never about good will or benevolent intentions...it's all about pride. He's only doing this to convince himself...to believe that Sasuke is still redeemable. He isn't, and neither am I!

Tobi looks on from a distance. He is lost in thought.

Tobi: Damn you, Konan...that left eye was never supposed to be used. Madara's eye was the one capable of controlling bijuu, and now it's gone forever. Shisui's eye was intended to be the other one, to act as the replacement for my right, but that rat Danzo destroyed it right before dying. Those two would have won this war in a heartbeat...as it stands, I have neither.

Tobi: It looks like I'll have to take a more direct approach now...

Kakashi and Gai, meanwhile, carry out their struggle against the remaining, partially transformed Pain Rikudou.

Kakashi: Gai, we're in a bad situation here. Can't you see what he's doing?

Gai: There's no time to talk, Kakashi! They're going to be coming again at any second!

Kakashi: We can't keep going like this! He's wearing us down by sending them at us every few seconds. Soon enough, we'll be dead from exhaustion. It was foolish of us to think we could fight them all at once! We're going to lose if those reinforcements don't arrive.

Gai, despite trying to maintain a sturdy exterior, allows his fatigue to show. He realizes Kakashi's words are correct, and breathes heavily.

Kakashi looks solemnly in his direction.

Kakashi: Gai, I think you understand what I'm trying to say here. Before they transform into their tailed beast states, we've got to...

Gai: Can't Naruto-

Kakashi: It will take too long. Didn't you see how long it took for Naruto to gain the Four-Tails' trust? By the time he allies with every bijuu out here, we'll all be six feet under. There's no other alternative. We should never have expected reinforcements; they've got their hands full with other things.

Gai: So what are you suggesting?

Kakashi: You always spoke of that Eighth Gate like it's the ultimate power. The ultimate rebellion against human limitations. I think now is the time to use it. I, meanwhile, will prepare a final Kamui, bigger than ever before, and take down all these jinchuuriki with me. But they must be weakened enough for me to have enough time to prepare it. They can't move, and neither can I!

Killer Bee, however, sees what Kakashi and Gai plan to do, and tries to intervene.

Killer Bee: You crazy muthhafuckas, I'm not going to let you do it! You know I can run instead of sit! 

Kakashi: No...you have to stay with Naruto. As much as I believe in you and him, you're both very tired, and I don't think you can defeat Tobi, someone who's barely exerted himself in this battle. In your current states alone you won't be able to pull it off...but together I know you can!

Killer Bee (contemplative): ...

Gai: Kakashi, this is going to take some time. The Eighth Gate is not only the gate of death, it's also the gate of realization and tranquility. You have to be at peace with yourself in order to pass from the insubstantial and unimportant, the first seven gates, to the eternal and enduring. 

Kakashi: Then make that peace. It's your determination we're counting on!

Gai closes his eyes, and removes all his inner limits, one by one. Chakra envelops him, and Kakashi notices that this time the power of the Gates are truly different.

However...

Tobi walks up to the real Naruto, trying to free all bijuu, and looks at him.

Naruto notices a menacing presence behind him, and tries to attack, but is swiftly kicked in the face by Tobi. He is sent flying. Tobi jumps towards him.

Kakashi/Gai/Killer Bee: Naruto! 

But their injuries prevent them from moving as they should.

Tobi: You just don't get it, do you? No one, not a single person, shares your enthusiasm for peace, love, and friendship. Those are false ideals. After all this time, you subsist with the same trash that got all of your friends and loved ones killed.

Naruto tries retaliating, but Tobi pins him down.

Tobi: I've taken away everyone you care about just so you would learn a very painful lesson. But apparently I didn't get through to you, so let me try one last time. Your parents were failures of the worst kind.

Tobi: They thought they were strong, they thought their pathetic "Will of Fire" would guide them through their darkest hours, but where was it when I ripped the Nine-Tails out of your mother's body? Where was it when she begged for mercy? Where was it when I flattened your village with the same beast residing within you? 

Tobi: Do you think the Shinigami even cares about such a thing like the "Will of Fire?" Your foolish, ignorant father tried to summon a god to the human plane, and as a result has been damned eternally by forces worlds greater than him. Just a cog in a vast, infinite machine.

Naruto's face contorts with an expression of concentrated malevolence, but he still cannot move. His Kyuubi Chakra Mode has reached its absolute limits.

Tobi: Nagato, who you tried to convince there was still "goodness" and "benevolence" in the world. Where was your "Will of Fire" when I killed his parents, and made him believe your village was actually responsible? Where was your "Will of Fire" when I sent him on a misguided journey of hatred that ruined his life? 

Naruto's anger grows.

Tobi: Itachi, who tried to love his brother, but could only express that love through torture and slaughter. Where was your "Will of Fire" when I manipulated Konoha's Elders, and forced him to murder those closest to him? Where was it when he died for a crime he never willingly committed? 

Tobi: Konan, who tried protecting her innocent, frail Nagato. Where was your "Will of Fire" when I killed her, and took the eyes you see now? 

Tobi stops speaking for a moment, to look at Naruto's countenance. Unspeakable loathing.

Tobi: And Sasuke...where...where was your "Will of Fire" when I robbed him of everything he held dear, and turned him against himself?

Silence.

Kakashi: Gai, why is it taking so long?! 

Gai: Kakashi, this isn't your regular attack! I need more time. Find a way to distract that guy!

Kakashi summons not willpower, but that crippling exhaustion which has defeated him. He can't make a proper move.

The scene switches to Naruto.

Naruto tries to block out Tobi's words, but they cut far deeper than any physical wound. Instead of remembering the hope his friends and parents had placed within him, he only recalls their sadness and inability to act.

Minato: The Pains of the world will always be with us. And as long as they are, the hatred permeating the Shinobi system will always be with us too...

Nagato: There is nothing to be found in war, except death and hatred. Just by the property of being, you hurt others without realizing it. 

Itachi: But I failed...where Sasuke needed me most...I let him down.

Konan: Nagato, don't listen to his words! Just hurry and up finish him off.

Jiraiya: Lately I've begun to notice...hatred is spreading, and it's spreading fast. I want to do something about it, but I don't know what...

But in that hopelessness, in that boundless world of pessimism, Naruto finds an unlikely savior.

Kurama: Naruto...I've watched everything you've done up to this point...and...

Kurama: You've proved yourself. You really are different. I give up on making you give up... 

And Naruto senses it. Tobi still has an amused expression.

Gai: Kakashi, just a few more seconds!

Kurama realizes that throughout all these centuries of existence, he has missed one key tenet. You don't need a human to unlock your seal...it's well within your power to do it. But no bijuu has utilized the one weapon necessary to do it...

Kurama: It's faith, isn't it, Sage?

Naruto's Rikudou seal crumbles. The Nine-Tailed Fox's chakra rushes out, and Naruto feels a new strength rising up within his body, one that is peerless, unparalleled. That of Kurama.

Prediction does NOT end here. Continues onto next page.*


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jan 15, 2012)

*Prediction (Part II)*

*Character Limit.*

*And suddenly Naruto remembers...

Minato: But I believe in you. I know you will find the answer.

Nagato: Perhaps...this is the hand of the real God...Naruto...you can really-

Itachi: I'm glad my brother has a friend in you. You will succeed where I failed.

Jiraiya: Naruto, if I don't succeed, it'll be up to you to find peace! As my student, I entrust this wish to you.

Naruto's figure begins growing exponentially.

Gai: Kakashi, I'm finished!

The aura around Gai augments to an entirely new level. 

Kakashi: As am I. The final Kamui is ready.

Killer Bee: Muthafuckas, let's roll! It's time we steamroll!

Tobi is blasted back by an enormous power, and looks up in shock at the four individuals in front of him.

Naruto, who has completely transformed into the Nine-Tailed Fox. Gai, who has unleashed the Eighth Gate. Kakashi, who has taken his Mangekyou Sharingan to its final level. And Killer Bee, with his largest Tailed Beast Bomb yet.

Gai: This is not the gate of death, Kakashi! It's the gate of peace!

Appearing as gods amongst men, they attack.

Naruto: This ends here!!

END*


----------



## Spanktastik (Jan 15, 2012)

I do realize the prediction is a bit long.... but who cares its a prediction.

Prediction:*The Uniter!!*

The rod breaks!! Naruto and the Yonbi are freed !!
The Yonbi , while looking at KCM Naruto says, hmmm Kurama you are one lucky bastard. Kurama in his cage laughs at the Yonbi, you ignorant fool, this is no luck. This is the work of a genius mind, meanwhile thinking about Minato.

Tobi is irritated but when the other Bijuu get pressed he turns them in full tailed modes, and mentions he can control them now the Yonbi is not taking attention. 

KCM Naruto says he will even the odds a little and summons the toad army.  Pa , Ma and Bunta use a combination jutsu but it gets blocked by the 2 tails bijuu blast. However it leaves a huge dust cloud. Out of the smoke the Yonbi charges right at the 2 tails and gets a good hold of him. 

SM Naruto jumps out of his mouth and charges the rod. We see the silloutes of some Naruto clones in the smoke. The three bos summonings get a hold of the three tailed, while the 8 tails does the same with five tails, Naruto gets 2 clones at the rods. We see Kakashi , Gai and KCM Naruto dealing with the six tailed. KCM Naruto, being launched by Guy, approaches the rod of the sixth tailed, we see the 7 tailed appearing  behind KCM Naruto. 

One of Naruto?s clones that was left in the dust and oversees the whole battle field releases his jutsu when the 7 tailed is about to grab KCM Naruto. The KCM Naruto gets a short notice and instead of grabbing the rod he uses the sixth tails as a platform to evade the grab of the 7th tailed and jumps at his rods. As he reaches  his hand out to the 7 tails rod Tobi laughs and says so thats the real one!!! I wont leave this to chance anymore, not with you NARUTO. This will take quite some chakra but the battle is mine now! Bansho tensei! Naruto gets pulled and after that he teleports Naruto to his dimension. 

KCM Naruto: Hmmm so this is where he leaves his vicitims. Hmm no need for the henge anymore I guess and he releases the jutsu, we see SM Naruto  looking surprised I sense more people here!?! Especially this one chakra feels like mums, this is an Uzumaki!! I wonder what does Madara need him for…. We see Naruto take his leave to this source.

Back at the battle field, we see a flash of light and with tremendous speed the real KCM Naruto rushes at the rod of the 7 tailed. 

Hachibi: I see, so the released clone transferred the knowlegde to the real Naruto and that Kurama shared it with the fake KCM Naruto clone. What a guy, to fight the rinnegan exactly with what it does best, sharing knowledge to take ideal position, no even better he added an element of surprise!!

While another SM clone with the help of Kakashi and gai attacks the rod of the 6 tailed. 

Tobi laughs mumbling something about how Naruto’s clones all just got captured, we get some flash backs about Naruto being the idiot he sometimes could be. 

Naruto smiles: Hej Bijuu?s I do not know your names and did never have a good talk with any of you!! Not even with the 9 tails who is sealed in me! But now I realise, you are the same as me, I was once in the same position as you guys!! Please lend me your help so I can create  the same future as I have achieved myself now.  The choice however is yours!!

Tobi says hes an idiot , even if the Bijuu want to help, they are under my control and your future is being captured by me!! All your clones are sealed by the chains of the Uzumaki, in the same way long ago the whole Uzumaki clan was imprisoned by the fame and fear their sealing jutsu imposed on them. 

Naruto just smiles and says I wonder about that, suddenly the chains start to crumble, both the Bijuu and Naruto?s clones begin to break free!!! 

Naruto: As I thought !!! Every time you used those chains my clone felt how your chakra varied greatly, you cannot control those chains all at the same time.  You fell for my trap, by dealing with all the rods at the same time, and triggering the chain jutsu,  you lost control and the jutsu weakened, something that I could not have pulled of if we dealt with every Bijuu individually, all his clones simultaneously break free and smash the rods. 

For the first time we see Tobi shivering as all the Bijuu stand behind a furious KCM Naruto. 

Kakashi mumbles, Minato, to think your son would not only unite the Shinobi world, but even the Bijuu. Pa steps besides him, yeah I truely start to believe he is the only true comming of Rikudou, uniting the Bijuu were the first Rikudou seperated them, dealing with the chain of hatred started by the first Rikudou who seperated his body and eyes, thus seperating the world of shinobi.  He has the ability to make every entity understand they are all the same, the basic building block for affliation between eachother and thus peace!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2012)

*@silenceofthelambs:* Nice & intense prediction. Though I gotta say that the way you described the preparations for the 8th Gate reminded me of Senjutsu's basics.

I am kinda looking forward to see the effects Naruto's Kawazu Tataki will have on Son's throat. If I am not mistaken this is the very first time that Sage Naruto manages to land a clean Kawazu Kumite hit on a foe. In the past the majority of his attacks have either missed or been blocked, so I wanna know how strong this Tataki punch is in his sage Taijutsu arsenal.

Son will be freed and Naruto will once again turn off KCM but enter Sage Mode once that clone is dispelled. I think afterwards they'll try to beat the Rokubi which was giving some trouble. I still think that around this fight Naruto should give it another try at doing the Bijuudama.

I can see Tobi making the rest of the Jinchuuriki turn into their Bijuu forms except Han, whose Bijuu tried to rebel 3 chapters ago.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2012)

No more flashbacks.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 15, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> No more flashbacks.



there can never be too many flashbacks.


----------



## Spanktastik (Jan 15, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> there can never be too many flashbacks.



Nothing wrong with proper flash backs . How else would we have experienced the epicness that is Minato !!!


----------



## SageRafa (Jan 15, 2012)

I predict Lava Shroud Naruto or Naruto + Yonbi combo attack 

Btw when will we have the preview?


----------



## Synn (Jan 15, 2012)

Can we switch back to the Kages battlefield, please?


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 15, 2012)

Can Kishi stop the prickteasing and make Naruto actually start contributing to this fight, so far he hasn't done anything Notable.


----------



## DiBaba (Jan 15, 2012)

Naruto going badass on everyone, making us think he'll do something drastic -----> Get's his arse wooped by tobi / remaining bijuus, making us think he'll end up defeated and captured ----> finds some way to restore his resolve (remembering all the things the people that rely on his heroism said to him) and finally combines SM with KCM.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2012)

Madara tries to stab kcm naruto with a rod while naruto trying to remove gokus rod but when he doea it disapears because the real naruto is the one in sage mode. Naruto releases goku and they attack tobi and the jins


----------



## Talis (Jan 15, 2012)

Meh, something interesting will happen for sure.
Chapter starts with Tobi surrending Naruto with his chains, right at the moment when he tries to capture him S. Goku will help him.
Tobi's mask might start crack slowly, Kakashi and Gai will be shown, Gai owned the 6th tailed, the other Bijuus goes into their final mode.
Darui's squad might arrive slowly to.
Chapter ends with Kakashis MS.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 15, 2012)

I wanna see Madara vs the Kages. I just don't wanna see another cheezy "love thy enemy" Naruto moment >_>


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> there can never be too many flashbacks.


I only like flashbacks when it's not something we've seen.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 15, 2012)

Madara vs Kages would be great, but I don't think we'll switch back. Either way I hope Tobi decides to take it up a notch. Time for Fu to go 7 tails IMO.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 15, 2012)

570: Resurrection

The link between Son and Tobi is undone
Son and Roshi disappears
Sage Naruto falls from the sky

Tobi says he has had enough
Tobi combines remaining bijuu into 50% juubi

Naruto is okay
Hachibi and Kurama have a talk
Kurama reverse summons Naruto to his cave.
Bee is reverse summoned to an underwater cave.

Kakashi and Gai are alone!
How will they win against Juubi?
Next chapter: Kakashi and Gai versus..?


----------



## Klue (Jan 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Tobi combines remaining bijuu into 50% juubi



Kinda retarded, but I would love this.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 16, 2012)

This chapter will be more combat oriented but it will be still shitty. Perhaps some useless friendship talk/flashbacks. Bijuu interractions. Tobi frusturations.. Gai and Kakashi cheerleading. Naruto saying "dattebayoo!" 

Thats it.
Manga is going downhill guys. Lets all pray Itachi makes his appereance sooner.



Blinx-182 said:


> I predict Sasuke.



shit ! Even that would be awesome.

Seriously, anything but Tobi/jins vs Naruto.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 16, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> This chapter will be more combat oriented but it will be still shitty. Perhaps some useless friendship talk/flashbacks. Bijuu interractions. Tobi frusturations.. Gai and Kakashi cheerleading. Naruto saying "dattebayoo!"


People forget what made Part one good so quickly


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 16, 2012)

The last chapter was a clear indication that Kishi's rushing/ pacing problems are really affecting the flow of the manga. He's brought Naruto out to the battlefield way too early and from then focused on him too much (yes we know he's the main character blah blah blah) by having his KB clones settle the Zetsu problem in a hurry. The lack of dramatic tension, coupled with SO MANY TnJ panels or panels of unnecessary facial expressions that denote NOTHING, have really affected the war arc. 

I don't understand why he's made this into a 'war' anymore. I used to be anticipating each and every chapter since 515, but lately I'm just reading the chapters without much expectation 

Hopefully the other divisions will arrive soon and add some dramatic tension to the war arc.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jan 16, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> People forget what made Part one good so quickly



 Less focus on Naruto


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 16, 2012)

Hero of Shadows said:


> Less focus on Naruto


Naruto was rather absent for most of the war arc while the rest of the alliance was fighting.


----------



## Saru (Jan 16, 2012)

I predict more frustrated readers.

I think we'll see Itachi/Madara and Kage/Sasuke/Suigetsu and Jugo at the end of the chapter. Or maybe I'm wishing that because I'm fed up with TnJ.

EDIT: And Kakashi and Gai need to sit down, really. I was eager to see _Naruto_ (and Bee) stand up to Tobi and the other Jinchuuriki. Now that loyalties between the Bijuu are being flipped, and the Jinchuuriki and Bijuu are chatting it up, Kakashi Gai and just seem like background noise. I don't even know who they're kidding.

Can't Naruto and his Jin alliance fight Tobi themselves?


----------



## Talis (Jan 16, 2012)

Hachibi better starts to get in action again already. 
And som1 else finds it actually funny that so far Naruto's ''been almost captured'' while Bee seems fine so far?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah,I have noticed that too.Well maybe Kishi doesn't want that we readers focuses on Bee too much because if he wants that Tobi captures him at the end it will come like a complete shock for us(in theory, because many of us expect Bee's capture).


----------



## jdbzkh (Jan 16, 2012)

I just wanna see Naruto and Kyuubi join forces and just biju bomb the rest of the biju pack. 

What I will most likely end up seeing is Kyuubi saying good job Naruto, Son either disappearing or joining forces with Naruto and Bee. Madara will be mad, Kakashi and Gai will then be saved by Son/Naruto and that's the chapter I'm expecting.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 16, 2012)

The fanbase is so varied that every chapter will frustrate _someone_. For every 'awesome chapter', there will always be a countermanding 'crappy shite' to go with it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2012)

I will continue to predict-hope that we'll see some of the Madara v. Kage fight again, but I'm not expecting much anymore.

Naruto probably frees Son Goku here, who will proceed to spend 5 pages thanking him and telling him what a wonderful person he is for being kind to the bijuu, while Kurama has a few pages of flashbacks before agreeing with him. 





Cromer said:


> The fanbase is so varied that every chapter will frustrate _someone_. For every 'awesome chapter', there will always be a countermanding 'crappy shite' to go with it.



Actually I think over 90% of the forum agreed that the last chapter was shit, and that percentage has been growing each chapter for the last few now.


----------



## cell47 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol , I see lots of people are fed up with this bullshited arc of Tobi vs Naruto. I couldn't agree with you all more. But, since we are in this fight now, I just want to see what's going to be the final result and I hope the god it won't be just a bijuu ball... Is Naruto going to finally transform in Kyuubi like Killer Bee can ? Is Yonbi going to be sealed into Naruto ? 

Sincerely, that's the two questions I think that are going to be answered in this fight. I don't see Tobi continuing this fight if Yonbi is really free. It's more likely that Tobi is going to retreat to make up a new plan. Plus, as far as I understood, Sasuke is supposed to get connected with Gedo Mazo, and so I don't think that Tobi is gonna leave him alone forever, eventually he'll come back to Sasuke, even if it is after Sasuke running into Itachi. My big wish would be to see Tobi teleporting to the Edo Madara battlefield to see what the hell is going on with the real Madara, this would be so epic to see them both talking to each other.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jan 16, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I will continue to predict-hope that we'll see some of the Madara v. Kage fight again, but I'm not expecting much anymore.
> 
> Naruto probably frees Son Goku here, who will proceed to spend 5 pages thanking him and telling him what a wonderful person he is for being kind to the bijuu, while Kurama has a few pages of flashbacks before agreeing with him.
> 
> ...



All fan bases are frustrated with the last two chapters much like they where frustrated with the war arc before Naruto's appearance. This war has focused way to much on side characters instead of the major players. Everyone wanted to see Kakashi's rampage instead we got a rematch of him vs Zabuza. The Kin Gin brothers was a bit of a let down. Butterfly Choji was kinda cool although the highlight happened right after with Tobi and the statue. 

Lets just face the facts when Kishi spends more than half a chapter on a small character in this case Son over Tobi/Naruto/Bee/Kakashi/Gai every one is going to be frustrated. We all want to see Naruto vs Tobi what we are getting now is pure fluff. As for Madara vs The Kages we got 3 chapters worth of prime+ Madara honestly that's more than I ever expected seeing. We will catch the end of that fight after this one. If the kages win we will see them pull that off if Madara some how gains the upper hand we all know he'll be sealed up thanks to Itachi's actions. 

Oh theres another one Itachi who doesn't want to see what's going to happen there will he wtf stomp Kabuto will the snake out due the hawk this time around. Will Sasuke see his brother? How will he react calmly or will he destroy his brother with the EMS.  

Point is ever since this war started there have been multiple fights every one has been wanting and craving to see. So far we've gotten very few favorable match ups. Not to mention half of them ended in ass pulls aka the very first fight with Sai gaining some random boost to defeat both Dei and Sasori.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 16, 2012)

Thinking about it i doubt naruto will transform into the full kyuubi because he will be a bigger target for tobis rods amd chain so he would be captured. Also i think tobi may have sealed the bijuus back in the jins because he planed on pulling the bijuus in him with the chains. That would negate having to seal the hachibi and kyuubi in the statue which tooke a while even with a full akutsuki. Also he may have already sealed the one tail in him.


----------



## cell47 (Jan 16, 2012)

jdbzkh said:


> All fan bases are frustrated with the last two chapters much like they where frustrated with the war arc before Naruto's appearance. This war has focused way to much on side characters instead of the major players. Everyone wanted to see Kakashi's rampage instead we got a rematch of him vs Zabuza. The Kin Gin brothers was a bit of a let down. Butterfly Choji was kinda cool although the highlight happened right after with Tobi and the statue.
> 
> Lets just face the facts when Kishi spends more than half a chapter on a small character in this case Son over Tobi/Naruto/Bee/Kakashi/Gai every one is going to be frustrated. We all want to see Naruto vs Tobi what we are getting now is pure fluff. As for Madara vs The Kages we got 3 chapters worth of prime+ Madara honestly that's more than I ever expected seeing. We will catch the end of that fight after this one. If the kages win we will see them pull that off if Madara some how gains the upper hand we all know he'll be sealed up thanks to Itachi's actions.
> 
> ...



Honestly, for the fight of Madara vs the Kages, we haven't seen anything at all, the fight being stoped by Kishi just when Edo Madara is about to counter attack, which makes me believe Kishi wanted to stall all the good stuff about this fight... I still think they will loose so badly, Itachi ending up being the only solution to stop Edo Madara invocation by Kabuto. Think about it, why else would Kishi bring Itachi back if not to stop the best shinobi of this manga ? Just for an epic talk with Sasuke ?  

For me, Edo Madara is only a mean for Kishi to tell us the whole truth about Tobi. It's very cool to see all the power Edo Madara have, but his role in the story is much important . I can't wait to find out what are the secrets of his body.


----------



## Nuzents (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't care what your fan base is, but the last 2 chapters have been shit.  I guess you can say I'm on the naruto side since I mostly like him, but I don't want to see useless flashbacks from part 1 and 6 pages of him talking to Son about becoming friends...even if Son says it will not be easy to be friends, we all know it will happen, so lets move on to something else.  

I would rather see Madara vs Kages...I don't think we will get to Sasuke till Feb, he usually jumps in around then.  Don't really care to much cause I'm sure he will not show anything new until he faces Naruto and Tobi is not done yet so...unless Sasuke decides to attack Tobi and Naruto, which is possible than I don't see him coming out this month to play.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jan 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> Can we switch back to the Kages battlefield, please?



^This

this fight better not be off paneled like kakashi's rampage


----------



## CA182 (Jan 16, 2012)

My Prediction

I really had fun with this. 


*Spoiler*: _570 Prediction_ 




*Chapter 570 - Kurama*

*Page 1*

A full page image of Goku roaring while the chakra chains around him are shattering.

Side Text - The Sage King of the Apes is Free!

*Page 2 *

An image of the sage mode clone popping and then the scene shifts to KCM Naruto.

"Damn that rod drained my chakra... But..." Naruto looks at Goku grinning.
"I'm glad you're free!"

Goku - "Uzumaki Naruto huh... You're truly unique." An image of the sage appears. _His spirit reminds me of you._ 

"Do you have what it takes to now free my brothers and sisters?"

Naruto - "Hell Yeah!"

*Page 3 *

Tobi stares at the form of Naruto on the Yonbi.

"Hmph." An image of Konan & Nagato appears before returning returning to the ninja and bijuu in front of him.

"They all hopelessly believe in you Uzumaki. It's time to show you true despair and end this farce."

Kuchiyose Gedo Mazo!

*Page 4*

Gedo Mazo appears roaring.

Goku - "This is!!"

Naruto - "What is it...?"

Goku - "It's a statue... Created in the likeness of our former existence. The ten tails."

Kakashi and Gai appear next to Naruto.

Kakashi - "But who created it?"

*Page 5*

Goku - "..." 
An image appears with a silhouette of a man with glowing swirling eyes. 

"That doesn't matter right now... What matters is that statue is what controls and contains the chakra of the other trapped bijuu."

Tobi - "With the Gedo Mazo this close. My binding power is increased tenfold!"

The four remaining V2 Jinchuuriki start transforming...

*Page 6-7*

The alliance nins face down the 5 bijuu and Gedo Mazo.

Tobi appears on top of Gedo's head - "Let me crush your pathetic notions of peace!"

*Page 8*

Bee - "This guys power's insane. If we don't win soon, we're gonna be in pain!"

Kakashi - "Gai, Naruto you two go after the statue! If it really holds the bijuu's chakras then destroying it may be our only chance."

Kakashi activates his Mangekyou Sharingan. "Bee, Yonbi! We're gonna buy them as much time as we can."

The three charge at the 5 bijuu.

*Page 9*

Gai goes into 6 gates While Naruto charges up two FRS's

They then attack Gedo Mazo with Double FRS and Grand Morning peacock.

*Page 10*

Gedo releases a blast of pure chakra completely defending against the oncoming attacks.

Tobi - "Such pathetic attacks."

Naruto - "Damnit, I don't have the chakra to do anything bigger..."

Naruto and Gai gets sent flying by a punch from Gedo Mazo.

*Page 11*

Naruto drops out of KCM but Gai is left unconcious.
"No... Super Bushy brows..."

Naruto starts walking towards Gedo panting.

"They're all relying on me... I gotta win no matter what!"

Scene changes

Kurama - "_Even when it's hopeless... You still won't give up will you?_"

Kurama closes his eyes - "_Just this once..._"

*Page 12-13*

Naruto transforms into the nine tails!

Kakashi and co. all look at Naruto.

Kurama - "_...Show me that my trust isn't misplaced!_"

*Page 14*

Naruto starts charging up a huge bijuubomb.

"This war ends here!"

Kakashi - _Do it Naruto!_

*Page 15*

The Bijuubomb is fired, the shockwave rattles through the area causing a huge dust cloud.

??? - "Preta Path"

*Page 16*

As the dust begins to settle a shadowed figure suddenly becomes apparent in the middle of the battlefield.

??? - "My my. You certainly are in a spot of trouble aren't you? ..._Tobi_."

The shadow of Edo-Madara appears in the dust.

Tobi - "Madara!"

*Page 17*

Edo Madara laughs - "I'm sorry but Madara's not in at the moment."

Tobi. - "!? Kabuto...?"

Kabuto - "I've finally reached Orochimaru's dream!"

The dust settles.

The rinnegan blazes in Kabuto's eyes.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2012)

My prediction is Madara vs Five Kages are offpaneled again.


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2012)

i predict after naruto frees the 4 tails that they fight (boring) and then an awesome cliffhanger. maybe tobi's face? sasuke arrives? actually, sasuke should arrive and fight with naruto or against him? 

because this fight is boring  

yes, giant monsters fighting is awesome...... as long as they fight each other but since naruto is not going 9k on them............ 

so yeah, i predict a cliffhanger.


----------



## cell47 (Jan 16, 2012)

PrazzyP said:


> ^This
> 
> this fight better not be off paneled like kakashi's rampage



I don't see any reasons why the fight of the Gokage vs Madara would get off paneled. The outcome of this fight with all the revelations we can get will make the story move forward, unlike the one with kakashi vs the 7 legendaries shinobi that we already knew the end of..
 For me, it just sounds like it's getting stalled by Kishi because he knows this fight is a big deal. The sad part is that we get a shitty Pokemon arc instead of having other interesting stuffs like Sasuke testing his EMS or Itachi vs Kabuto.
Let's try to predict something ... On February 3, the new tome 59 of Naruto is released in Japan with possibly a cover with Madara. It's possible it's all scheduled by the Shueisha to have the end of this shitty Tobi vs Naruto arc by then.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jan 16, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Naruto was rather absent for most of the war arc while the rest of the alliance was fighting.



 Damn and I thought I saw Naruto clones all over the place, I need to get me some new glasses.


----------



## Naklin (Jan 16, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> My prediction is Madara vs Five Kages are offpaneled again.



That sounds about right


----------



## CA182 (Jan 16, 2012)

CA182 said:


> My Prediction
> 
> I really had fun with this.
> 
> ...



No Comments on my prediction? 

I was so proud of it too.


----------



## cell47 (Jan 16, 2012)

CA182 said:


> No Comments on my prediction?
> 
> I was so proud of it too.



Personaly, I like this prediction, but just by seeing the last chapters since 2 months, it's one fucking troll after another. The apperance of Gedo Mazo would be just great and bring another dimension to this fight, but my fear is that the Yonbi won't even be free at the start of the chapter, hence continuing this slowly pace which would be one other troll... As far as I can remember, the only chapters having a very good pace were the ones with Itachi-Nagato vs Naruto and all the stuff about Edo Madara, so I refuse to get my hopes up. Thanks for nothing Kishi !


----------



## Mister (Jan 16, 2012)

If Naruto's clone disperses in SM, wouldn't we see KSM if the original is still in KCM?


----------



## Entropia (Jan 16, 2012)

No matter what, Gai dies. It's his time, and his rival and probably best friend Kakashi is there.


----------



## Naklin (Jan 16, 2012)

Entropia said:


> No matter what, Gai dies. It's his time, and his rival and probably best friend Kakashi is there.



NOooo dont say that. Gai is needed to keep this manga going


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 16, 2012)

CA182 said:


> No Comments on my prediction?
> 
> I was so proud of it too.



It was very interesting to say the least. Could possibly happen, though the last page is one hell of an asspull...


----------



## Superstars (Jan 16, 2012)

I just hope we actually get some actual good fighting happening here.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 16, 2012)

Mister said:


> If Naruto's clone disperses in SM, wouldn't we see KSM if the original is still in KCM?



That makes sense.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 16, 2012)

Hero of Shadows said:


> Less focus on Naruto



Why he is the main character and he was in the side lines during part 2. And there was like 21 chapter of side characters fighting before naruto entered the war and fought.

Also i dont think the madara vs the kages will be offpanel this is an important fight unlike kakashis rampage. kishi probably wants to focus on this big fights one at a time if kishi had been jumping from fight to fight people would still be unhappy. No matter what people will always hate something. After this fight is done we will change big fights get focus one at a time. This is like when jiriaya fought pain and sasuke fought itachi they seemed to have strarted at the same time but were focused individually not at the same time.

This last couple chapters have not been the most action pack but are important everything will add up when the arc is done. Arcs chapters are better when read together then one chapter at a time.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 16, 2012)

CA182 said:


> No Comments on my prediction?
> 
> I was so proud of it too.



liked it until the part were Kabuto takes Rinnegan...smh


----------



## Klue (Jan 16, 2012)

CA182 said:


> No Comments on my prediction?
> 
> I was so proud of it too.



Awesome and detailed, I admit, but the ending was random as hell.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 16, 2012)

Can Tobi seal Son Goku into the Jinn again while this is going on...? That would be the smartest thing to do, I believe. 

Maybe he'll go back to being in character and do something intelligent this week.



Jessicα said:


> My prediction is Madara vs Five Kages are offpaneled again.



Madara just genjutsu'ed everyone into pausing the fight until this Tobi one is over and done with, so we won't have missed anything.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jan 16, 2012)

CA182 said:


> My Prediction
> 
> I really had fun with this.
> 
> ...



*A magnificent prediction. I especially liked the part about Kabuto taking Edo Madara's body. 

Well done.*


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 17, 2012)

I predict that Naruto doesn't befriend the bijuus this chapter. You may have noticed most of my predictions as of late (except for the last one) have involved the jins being at the mercy of the bijuu. I don't expect that to change very soon.





Nuzents said:


> I don't care what your fan base is, but the last 2 chapters have been shit.  I guess you can say I'm on the naruto side since I mostly like him, but I don't want to see useless flashbacks from part 1 and 6 pages of him talking to Son about becoming friends...even if Son says it will not be easy to be friends, we all know it will happen, so lets move on to something else.


 The flashbacks were under a third of the chapter. I've seen longer. And the chapter wasn't shit because of it because they weren't the majority of the chapter. 

The point of the chapter was that Naruto has to prove himself to the bijuu, to put his money where his mouth is. It was obvious to me that Son and Kurama still has some issues to go through before the so-called 'inevitable' friending of the bijuu occurs. I mean, big deal... so what... we know Naruto vs Sasuke is inevitable and that Sasuke is going to lose, but that doesn't make the rest of the manga boring. In like manner, this chapter isn't boring at all even if we're faced with 'inevitable' moments in the plot. For instance, it wasn't that long ago that people were saying that Naruto and Bee were 'gone for' and were going to get owned six ways to sunday. So go take your 'inevitability' somewhere else thanks.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jan 17, 2012)

Entropia said:


> No matter what, Gai dies. It's his time, and his rival and probably best friend Kakashi is there.



I dont think Kishi will make Kakashi go through a thing like that again.


----------



## Klue (Jan 17, 2012)

This is probably's Gai's one and only chance to reveal the 8th and final gate.

It must happen.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> Awesome and detailed, I admit, but the ending was random as hell.





MS81 said:


> liked it until the part were Kabuto takes Rinnegan...smh





Prodigy94 said:


> It was very interesting to say the least. Could possibly happen, though the last page is one hell of an asspull...





cell47 said:


> Personaly, I like this prediction, but just by seeing the last chapters since 2 months, it's one fucking troll after another. The apperance of Gedo Mazo would be just great and bring another dimension to this fight, but my fear is that the Yonbi won't even be free at the start of the chapter, hence continuing this slowly pace which would be one other troll... As far as I can remember, the only chapters having a very good pace were the ones with Itachi-Nagato vs Naruto and all the stuff about Edo Madara, so I refuse to get my hopes up. Thanks for nothing Kishi !





silenceofthelambs said:


> *A magnificent prediction. I especially liked the part about Kabuto taking Edo Madara's body.
> 
> Well done.*



lol considering how devisive Kabuto turned out to be I could see it happening.

I reckon "that jutsu" will just be the ritual jutsu Orochimaru that had... But powered up to a completely new level. :ho


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 17, 2012)

i predict a sasuke cameo cause the last chapter was utter snooze fest. 50% of the last chapter was pages from other chapters. the other 45% was rehashed dialogue from the previous chapter.

so yes.. sasuke will appear


----------



## christoncrutches (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a feeling something shocking is going to happen this chapter. Not necessarily a new form for Naruto/Tobi reveal/RS flashback or anything of the sort...I'm thinking we're going to cut to the end of the Kages vs. Edo Madara or something drastic is going to happen to/with some important character.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 17, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> The last chapter was a clear indication that Kishi's rushing/ pacing problems are really affecting the flow of the manga. He's brought Naruto out to the battlefield way too early and from then focused on him too much (yes we know he's the main character blah blah blah) by having his KB clones settle the Zetsu problem in a hurry. The lack of dramatic tension, coupled with SO MANY TnJ panels or panels of unnecessary facial expressions that denote NOTHING, have really affected the war arc.
> 
> I don't understand why he's made this into a 'war' anymore. I used to be anticipating each and every chapter since 515, but lately I'm just reading the chapters without much expectation
> 
> Hopefully the other divisions will arrive soon and add some dramatic tension to the war arc.


It helps if you read it all at once. I had to catch up two years worth of manga (about 100 chapters) and to be honest the longer the war arc dragged on the more muddier it got, but that's because it was all new to me. My honest opinion: the manga is going back to its old formula of 6-15 chapter battles. For instance, this mini(?) battle has been going on for about five chapters now and it can easily last another ten if someone is going to die here. Since the war arc is ending now, I find the last ten chapters to be the easiest to follow out of the lot.

And yes, I expect some more ninja to come and help besides Kakashi and Gai.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jan 17, 2012)

nooo it's way to soon for gai to open the 8th gate. and he can't even use hirudora considering how widescale of a technique it is, he'll kill kakashi and naruto 


but i predict a cliffhanger with a crown flying on kabuto's shoulder. are you thinking what im thinking?


----------



## CA182 (Jan 17, 2012)

fpliii said:


> I have a feeling something shocking is going to happen this chapter. Not necessarily a new form for Naruto/Tobi reveal/RS flashback or anything of the sort...*I'm thinking we're going to cut to the end of the Kages vs. Edo Madara* or something drastic is going to happen to/with some important character.



Nah there's no point cutting to the end of the fight. It'd be far more awesome if the winners (Kabuto and Madara) appeared on the scene with Naruto vs Tobi.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 17, 2012)

Naruto frees Goku and seals him inside Hinata


----------



## CA182 (Jan 17, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Naruto frees Goku and seals him inside Hinata



I thought Goku was gonna go back inside Konohamaru...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 17, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Naruto frees Goku and seals him inside Hinata


and then she awakens the golden byakugam


----------



## takL (Jan 17, 2012)

i dare predict suigetsu n jugo discovering something at oro's lair!


----------



## Lovely (Jan 17, 2012)

takL said:


> i dare predict suigetsu n jugo discovering something at oro's lair!



Any sort of scene change would be nice at this point.

I still think its a bit early to see Sasuke, but there might be a few more shots of him before he starts taking up major panel time.


----------



## Addy (Jan 17, 2012)

takL said:


> i dare predict suigetsu n jugo discovering something at oro's lair!



last year, we saw these two at the beginning of 2011 and didn't see them again until the end of 2011. this is disappointing because i like these two


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 17, 2012)

takL said:


> i dare predict suigetsu n jugo discovering something at oro's lair!



Rikkudou's body!


----------



## Rama (Jan 17, 2012)

takL said:


> i dare predict suigetsu n jugo discovering something at oro's lair!



oh yeah forgot about them, I wonder what Kishi is planning to do with them.


----------



## Jad (Jan 17, 2012)

takL said:


> i dare predict suigetsu n jugo discovering something at oro's lair!



I noted that quite a while ago, so I agree with you 110%. They are just being used to discover something out since anyone else of SLIGHT importance is fighting.


----------



## cell47 (Jan 17, 2012)

Rama said:


> oh yeah forgot about them, I wonder what Kishi is planning to do with them.



Maybe be the first to experiment Sasuke's EMS ?  
Although I really wish that Chojiro is going to be the first one to experiment the EMS, this would be so much fun 

I also think the only thing Suigetsu and Juugo will discover in Orochimaru's lair is Kabuto, and with Itachi around, bracing for impact !!


----------



## Tomcat171 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kakashi shit-stumbles and runs out of chakra


----------



## Klue (Jan 17, 2012)

Mike Von J said:


> Rikkudou's body!





Greatest WTF of all time.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 17, 2012)

After receiving over 50 PM's asking to post the spoilers early here they're.

Please note i will just post the english text not the kanji translation as well.

Chapter 570: The newest Jinkurichi's 

*SM naruto manages to smash the chakra rod inside goku's throat*

*The chains around goku dissolve and he is free*

Tobi "!" What's going on, my control over Son is gone. Naruto you bastard!

Son "I'm free again"
*Son lets out a furious roar in the direction toward tobi and the rest of the edo's*

Son "Brat, thanks for freeing me, but i must warn you, out of all the tailed beast i'm by far the most uncontrollable in this state. Kurama may be the strongest, but i can't tame my power. I need to be re-united with a host before my rampage destroys everything"

Naruto "B.b.b.uuu there's no one here I could seal you in with the Uzamaki sealing technique"

Son "Think of something Brat"

Naruto "So i'll have to seal you in "HIM". Please try to control your rage Son Ku n

*Son Shoots a bijudama at tobi in to which he moves to avoid it *

*Kakashi and Gai are fighting the other Bijuu's which tobi transformed into their full state*

Kakashi "With this eye, i can see the chakra rods controlling them in their neck, we must destroy them Gai Dono"

Gai: "Well how do we do that"

Kakashi: "I have just enough chakra left to warp away the rod in the 3 tails throat, you must use afternoon tiger to knock it out of the 5 tail"

Gai: "Just like my rival to sacrifice his life for the good of the ninja world"

Gai "I won't let you go alone, i will use my final move "Evening Dragon" (8th gate) and free this other Bijuu"

*Kakashi charges his MS and warps the chakra rod out of the bijuu to another dimension*

Kakashi "Dad i guess i will be meeting you again sooner than i thought"

*Kakashi collaspes*

3 Tails "To this this human sacrificed his life for mine!!!!!!........."

Tobi "One bastard down, another person you let die Naruto Kun"

Naruto "KAKASHI SENSAI!!!!!!!"

Bee *Kakashi was one bad copy ninja/ now he can copy jutsu from the grave/ i wish i had his eyes and i wouldn't be no damn slave*

*Hachibi flicks bee*

Hachibi: "Shut up idiot"

*Gai with tears in his eyes opens the 8th Gate*

*Evening Dragon* *The Sky turns red and Gai is absorbing the sunlight and it's rays into his body*

*Gai moves instantly and pulls the rod out of the 5 tail freeing him*
*Gai collaspes as he is out of vitality*

5 Tails "Maybe humans aren't as bad as i thought"

Goku "Naruto you must hurry and seal me within mop top before he dies, use your tri gun seal from Kushina"

*Naruto places his hand on gai's forehead and uses a one hand seal he places on goku's chest and pushes him into Gai's body*

*Gai wakes up in a red chakra shroud that reaches to the sky*

Gai: "This power is just like........." 

*Gai flashes back to when he woke up after having the 2 tails extracted from him by Kumo*

Gai: "I will be a much better host this time" *thumbs up smile*

*Scene Switches to heaven where Kakashi is talking to his dad*

White Fang "Back so soon eh son, you really overdid out there i'm proud"

Kakashi "Dad i'm.............." *Kakashi is being pulled into the living world*

*White fang smiles and waves bye again*

*Kakashi wakes up with a confused look*

*3 tails inside him, Kakashi dono, for saving me i've decided to allow you to host me and my power. Let's kick the mask guy's ass*

*Kakashi, stands next to guy with Blue chakra that amasses the heavens*

Next time: "The new host take flight, will it be enough to stop Tobi"


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 17, 2012)

It was believable at first and then it went downhill fast.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 17, 2012)

@jplaya

I still prefer mine... I have rinnegan Kabuto and Naruto going 9 tails


----------



## Syntaxis (Jan 17, 2012)

Some of these predictions are so painfully out of character, written with not a clue on how to actually write a decent conversation.. seriously, such a shame. Some are actually decent, except that the writer never takes time to properly develop or HINT at plot twists. Nope. In one chapter everyone turns into a new jinchuuriki.

Obviously, it's fake, a bad fake, and about as creative as a photograph of people pretending to support the tower of Pisa.


----------



## Saunion (Jan 17, 2012)

Amazing spoilers, very credible too.


----------



## Fay (Jan 17, 2012)

takL said:


> i dare predict suigetsu n jugo discovering something at oro's lair!



I think they will too, but in 20 chapters or so, after the Tobi/Madara fights are over .


----------



## CA182 (Jan 17, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> *Some of these predictions are so painfully out of character, written with not a clue on how to actually write a decent conversation.. seriously, such a shame.* Some are actually decent, except that the writer never takes time to properly develop or HINT at plot twists. Nope. In one chapter everyone turns into a new jinchuuriki.
> 
> Obviously, it's fake, a bad fake, and about as creative as a photograph of people pretending to support the tower of Pisa.



You hatin on ma spoiler? 

I'll be honest at Kishi's pace my prediction would probably be split into two chapters...

Anyways ...Shameless advert no jutsu! 



CA182 said:


> My Prediction
> 
> I really had fun with this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Jan 17, 2012)

CA182 said:


> You hatin on ma spoiler?
> 
> I'll be honest at Kishi's pace my prediction would probably be split into two chapters...
> 
> Anyways ...Shameless advert no jutsu!



Your prediction is amazing until the part where Naruto turns into Kyuubi...
Also where would Kabuto get the Rinnegan?


----------



## Klue (Jan 17, 2012)

Uzumakinaru said:


> Your prediction is amazing until the part where Naruto turns into Kyuubi...
> Also where would Kabuto get the Rinnegan?



He took hold of Madara's Edo body, apparently.




Syntaxis said:


> Some of these predictions are so painfully out of character, written with not a clue on how to actually write a decent conversation.. seriously, such a shame. Some are actually decent, except that the writer never takes time to properly develop or HINT at plot twists. Nope. In one chapter everyone turns into a new jinchuuriki.
> 
> Obviously, it's fake, a bad fake, and about as creative as a photograph of people pretending to support the tower of Pisa.



No shit! 

jplaya does this every week.


----------



## Summers (Jan 17, 2012)

1st I predict rage, thats always a safe bet, if not 
2nd I predict that now the flashbacks are out of the way we get the 4 tails being freed and helps fight the other Bijuu, and more fighting but other than that I can think of what`s going to happen so I guess this chapter could be boring if there is no new Jutsu or plot developments.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 17, 2012)

Uzumakinaru said:


> Your prediction is amazing until the part where Naruto turns into Kyuubi...
> *Also where would Kabuto get the Rinnegan?*



Lol this is explained next chapter.

Basically I'm saying Kabuto's "that jutsu" is just Orochimaru's immortality jutsu perfected.
And he took over edo madara's body with it.

Also naruto is clearly going to go full kyuubi soon, as Kurama has now been appearing every chapter with his "I can't trust you" attitude.


----------



## Klue (Jan 17, 2012)

Agreed CA182. Hopefully the author will just get it over with. Let him transform at chapter's end.

The "humanize Kyuubi" movement was completely rushed anyway.


----------



## Mister (Jan 17, 2012)

KSM may happen if the Naruto clone disperses while in KCM/SM.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jan 17, 2012)

If Naruto were to transform into Kyuubi, it would just be a one-time deal. The author is obligated to draw his main character's strongest form throughout the rest of the manga as a human being.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2012)

15 pages will be dedicated to reprinted panels of naruto's accomplishments 
2 pages will be naruto finally taking out the stake

Caption: goku goes on a rampage!


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 17, 2012)

I predict the SM Naruto clone will hit the spike so damn hard it flies out and kill his real self.  

Dattebayo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2012)

lol sarcasm aside i hope the pacing is alot better. and also I want this fight to be wrapped up by next week.


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 17, 2012)

There's no way in hell the fight is going to wrapped up in a week. 

Anyway, I can see these things happening:

- Son Goku is freed, and accepts Naruto as a friend
- Gai uses the 8th gate
- Kakashi uses a second Mangekyō Sharingan technique
- Tobi summons the Gedō Mazō
- Kurama finally falls to Naruto's TnJ


----------



## αce (Jan 17, 2012)

I predict Madara vs Kages.
Just kidding, that'll probably happen sometime after this fight.

And no, it's not getting off paneled.
Not even Kubo would do that.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 17, 2012)

if the clone naruto made happened to be 'dat clone' then i predict for tobi and tailed beast to be fodderized, if it's not then vice versa


----------



## Nic (Jan 17, 2012)

I predicted Madara vs Kages would be off panel and so far my prediction is doing well. lol

Crossing my fingers that mask finally comes off, but this fight is already dragging now that i doubt it.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 17, 2012)

Naruto goes apeshit


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 17, 2012)

Ghost14 said:


> Naruto goes apeshit



He plays with Son's feces?


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 17, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He plays with Son's feces?



That wasn't originally what I had in mind, but whatever.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 17, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Best prediction ever.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> naruto will learn rasengan kage bunshin and create 1000 rasengans



He'll do shuriken Kage Bunshin with FRS.​
I'm predicting Tobi asking why Naruto would trust and even free a Tailed beast with all that the Kyuubi put him through.

We'll get Naruto's unreasonably nice answer, and he will open the Kyuubi's heart.


----------



## Vasp (Jan 17, 2012)

He's going to learn how to suicide bomb his opponents with his clones?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 17, 2012)

Please, let there be some Madara in this chapter or Sasuke. 

Honestly getting sick of this fight if Kishi is going to keep gimping Tobi I'd rather see something else.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 18, 2012)

I hope Naruto learns to do the bijuudama soon.


----------



## alienworkshopguy (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto will free son, then go after tobi combining chakra arms and chakra chains and force tobi to retreat then bee does that octopus ink attack to seal the jins, all ofcourse after breaking the chakra rods. (Or tobi breaks them as he retreats so he doesnt loose the power of the tailed beasts.)


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 18, 2012)

I predict Team 10! unlucking their inner potentials! 

often they are asked, "what does team 10 really need?"

much depends upon the member..

Ino= speed beyond measure!


----------



## 8 (Jan 18, 2012)

it would be nice to have a random sakura panel here and a random hinata panel there. that should generate some hilarious threads. great source of entertainment.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

naruto will free son and he will vanish u.u


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> naruto will free son and he will vanish u.u



Naruto will vanish? Finally.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jan 18, 2012)

Prediction 

kakashi: 6th gate! gate of joy opennnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!
Gai: o wow kakashi? are we going to do that?
Kakashi: yes! now c'mon Gai!!!! naruto needs our help! we have to do it nooow!
Gai: ok kakashii!
*kakashi and Gai stand next to eachother in a weird symmetrical pose*
Gai, Kakashi: Fuuuuu ....... Siiioonn ........ Haaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!
*gai and kakashi did some weird poses and their fingers touched eachother, then their bodies begin to glow with a bright halo light, and then their bodies joined together.*
*The earth begin to shake, and now a new character is born*
Tobi: Ohhhhh nooooooo ....... Not you!!! Not the mighty Gaikashi!!! nooooooo
Naruto: yeeeeaaaaaa!!!!!! My 2 senseis did the fusion dance!! yeeaaa!!!!
New character: i am The mighty Gaikashi!!!!!!! and i am going to Fuck you upp toobiiiiii!!!!!!
Tobi: Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!! Gaikashi is said to be stronger than even rikudoe sennin. i have no chance against him!!! fuck my liiiiiiiifeeeee!!!!
Gaikashi: Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Gaikashi begin to power up*
Tobi: His Powerlevel is over 90000000000 Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
Gaikashi: Behold My ultimate attaaaaaaaaaaackkk!!!
Tobi: Nooooooo not That jutsuu nooooooo!
Gaikashi: RaikiriHirudoraDynamicEntryHiddenlotusRasenganMorningPeocockamehamehaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gaikashi: Created a blast so powerful that he created a time paradox, the result of which caused a chain reaction that unraveled the very fabric of the space-time continuum...and destroyed the entire universe.

Dat Gaikashi


----------



## 8 (Jan 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto will vanish? Finally.


nah. its probably just a bushin.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 18, 2012)

570: the master sword

kakashi and gai are fighting tobi
throwing punches but tobi fades through them all
when it all goes quiet
kakashi gai and tobi pause thoughtfully

the moon fades away
the sky turns to black
the clouds swirl around like a massive internet shitstorm
a portal appears!

suddenly: zelda out of fucking nowhere!
link follows after her, who is pursued by ganon!
zelda fires a beam at tobi... it doesn't do anything...
link charges up a spin attack... it hits tobi!
tobi sinks to ground defeated

ganon rushes from the portal and merges with tobi: tobianon is born!
tobianon rises for the earth, sucks the bijuu out of the edos and naruto and bee
tobianon merges with juubi and fires up a beam

next chap: link vs tobianon. Who will win?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto will teach Tobi the meaning of friendship


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2012)

Michael Lucky said:


> Naruto will teach Tobi the meaning of friendship



I can get behind this.


----------



## auem (Jan 18, 2012)

a fake for time being until ohana comes..

買ったよ
ナルトだけ簡単に

サスケ出てくる
サスケの心理が少しわかってくる
カカシの万華鏡片方がトビに盗まれる

と思ったら幻術
カカシマジキレ

あとカリンアンチが発狂する


----------



## 8 (Jan 18, 2012)

Michael Lucky said:


> Naruto will teach Tobi the meaning of friendship


its bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 18, 2012)

rickmartin said:


> Prediction
> 
> kakashi: 6th gate! gate of joy opennnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!
> Gai: o wow kakashi? are we going to do that?
> ...


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

auem said:


> a fake for time being until ohana comes..
> 
> 買ったよ
> ナルトだけ簡単に
> ...



I bought
Naruto only briefly

Sasuke comes out
Sasuke is a little known psychology comes
Stolen in the kaleidoscopic fly one of the Scarecrow

Illusion you think
Kakashimajikire

After a crazy anti-Karin
__________________


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Found a spoiler and it seems legit
> 
> 息子誤って飲み込むNARUTO - ナルト -
> Killerbee激怒し、火災bijuu玉
> ...



Son accidentally swallowed NARUTO - Naruto -
Furious Killerbee, fire ball bijuu
Tobi de son summoned
Bijuu ball hit the town and Scarecrow
Tobi again summoned his son in the accident


----------



## MS81 (Jan 18, 2012)

rickmartin said:


> Prediction
> 
> kakashi: 6th gate! gate of joy opennnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!
> Gai: o wow kakashi? are we going to do that?
> ...



Gaikashi FTW!!!


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Hopefully something exciting will happen this week. Looking forward to a fair amount of interesting conversation.

Naruto and Kyuubi finally bonding would be nice.


----------



## Brian (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a guarantee

Tobi: "Damn you Naruto"

Tobi: "Naruto you Bastard"

Tobi: "..........."


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 18, 2012)

My prediction is:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDOZ_hyu7Lo[/YOUTUBE]

To Tobi and the jins faces.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2012)

Michael Lucky said:


> Naruto will teach Tobi the meaning of friendship



You mean friends let friends commit suicide?



Orochibuto said:


> Son accidentally swallowed NARUTO - Naruto -
> Furious Killerbee, fire ball bijuu
> Tobi de son summoned
> Bijuu ball hit the town and Scarecrow
> Tobi again summoned his son in the accident



Aw it's too bad this one is so obviously a fake because it sounds fantastic. 

Tobi captured Naruto? KB accidentally kills Kakashi and blows up Konoha? :rofl


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

Spoilers are appearing everywhere, but no one from Ohana, hope she post soon, prhaps so many spoilers means she will appear soon.

ナルトは息子を解放される
NARUTO - ナルト - 実績のある鞍馬番目のモード
きつね保税NARUTO - ナルト - 永遠に
"あなたはナルトをテストしている"
サスケは、急いでいる
イタチは準備ができてカブトです
イタチを許可されてカブトの計画
6つのパスの心の遅すぎるセージが解明され
現実イタチの完成度の想像力は、テストとして使用されます。
"イタチ私は現実から拒否されます。"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 18, 2012)

Why would anyone posts spoilers if they aren't from Ohana?

Haven't you guys learned by now?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Why would anyone posts spoilers if they aren't from Ohana?
> 
> Haven't you guys learned by now?



Because its better than nothing at least we can have fun.


----------



## Hexa (Jan 18, 2012)

Stop running spoilers you've made up into an English-->Japanese translator and posting them, Deadway and Orochibuto.


----------



## Talis (Jan 18, 2012)

rickmartin said:


> Prediction
> 
> kakashi: 6th gate! gate of joy opennnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!
> Gai: o wow kakashi? are we going to do that?
> ...


LOL. 
Gaikashi.  
Why can't i see your rep button.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 18, 2012)

タイトル：隠され野望
    孫はナルトと九尾に力を合わせないと俺様は止められないという
    仮面が気に食わないから協力するよと九尾（内心ではナルトを見定めている、ナルトを信頼）
    ナルトは孫の鎖をとく
    初めて信頼してくれたナルトに孫感激
    孫：ウッキーーーーキキキィーーー
    九尾とナルトがタッグで、九尾・尾獣玉で孫を止める
    他の尾獣も騒ぎ始める
    ７個もの尾獣、全て完璧にコントロールできないマダラはいったん、尾獣を幻術の眠りにかけ動きを封じる
    その瞬間をついて、ガイがマダラを攻撃、そしてカカシの万華鏡が発動
    トビ：はたけカカシ、お前の術は知っている?その術で俺は吸い込めない
    だが、カカシはマダラを攻撃しているとみせかけ、後ろの尾獣（3尾のほう）を吸い込んだ
    尾獣一匹だけで、疲れるカカシだが、まだまだと?
    ビー：ういいい！ちぇけらっちょー！さすがナルトの先生、やる事も先制！
    トビがカカシに無理はよせ、うちはでもないお前に万華鏡を使いこなすのは無理だ
    カカシ：お前も?うちはではないだろう?マダラ、いや、お前は誰だ？
    ナルトもトビをみて誰だってばよ？と問う
    トビ：言ったはずだ?俺は誰でもない?
    トビの口から語られるのは、うちはサスケの家族の事
    トビはうちはではないかもしれない？？うちは一族も憎んでいるみたいだ
    トビの台詞、全部写します
    トビ：誰でもない男?それが俺だ?トビ、エイ、ユウラ、ジン、カナメ　そしてマダラ?
    行く場所場所で色々な名前をもらった?好きに呼べばいい?本当の名前などない
    いい事を教えてやろうナルトとカカシ?サスケもまだ知らない事だ?くくく
    ナルト：なんだってばよ！
    カカシ：（こいつの話は信用ならないが?）
    トビ：うちは虐殺のあと、サスケ以外にも生かされたうちはがいた
    イタチが生かした、まだ下忍なりたての婚約者だった
    ナルト：婚約者って！
    トビ：イタチは恋人に催眠術をかけ、うちはの事も全てを忘れさせ、新しい記憶を植えつけ知り合いに預けた?
    まあ、その知り合いも恋人も3年前に俺が始末したがな
    ナルトとカカシ：！！
    トビ：そして?最近知ったもう一人?本当に天は我の味方をする！！くくく
    サスケさえ知らなかったサスケの父フガクの隠し子、つまりサスケの兄妹だよ?
    ナルト：イタチ以外の兄妹?


    カカシ：そんな情報はどこにもない！
    トビ：情報?情報?そんなのはどうだってなる事だ?俺も最近知ったばかりだからな
    うちはの才能がないそいつは、木の葉に入ることも許されず、自分の父が誰なのかも知らずに育ったみたいだったが?くくく
    そいつの人生も終わらせたよ?サスケがな
    サスケは本当にバカだ、俺の言う事をよく聞く
    これまで、無関係の人間を何人も殺してきた
    50人？いや100人?もっとだ！！
    あいつは親も恋人も親友も全部殺したと思っているイタチに近づきたいんだろうな
    殺したぶん成長していく
    今ではサスケは血の涙を流したただの殺人狂だ！！
    殺しを楽しんでいる！！
    ああ、実に優秀ないクグツ人形だよ

    ナルト：サスケに?お前を絶対ゆるさねー
    ナルト発狂してトビに螺旋丸だが、すり抜ける
    ガイ：落ち着けナルト！！
    カカシ：お前は、うちはも憎んでいるのか？
    トビ：俺の作る世界には、うちは一族も千手も何もいらない
    そして俺は誰でもない男・・・だが、その誰でもない男が・・・
    新世界の無限月詠の世界を支配する王になるのだ
    いや、六道仙人になる！！！俺こそが六道仙人の生まれ変わりだ

    日が落ち始める
    ガイ：まだ昼のはずだぞ！？どういうことだ！！？
    トビ：くくく・・・

    他の戦場でも空が妖しくなったのをみて、困惑する
    ネジ、サクラ、ヒナタ、シカマルなども出てくる
    月が現れ始めたところで終わり


    煽り文：トビの新たな術！！戦場に暗闇が走る


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jan 18, 2012)

Gaikashi exists.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who provided this spoiler?


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jan 18, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


>



Dat Gaikashi 



loool3 said:


> LOL.
> Gaikashi.
> Why can't i see your rep button.



Lols 

and i have no idea why


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Who provided this spoiler?


An anonymous poster on 2ch.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> An anonymous poster on 2ch.



Damn you.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jan 18, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> Gaikashi exists.



Lol wtf?


----------



## Taijukage (Jan 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Who provided this spoiler?


apparently it says tobi is fugaku


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Who provided this spoiler?



It's talking about Sasuke's second brother again. Ignore it. 

This is going to be the new weekly fake, I see.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

It looks to me as if the "spoiler" was originally written in English. 

So annoying.


----------



## vered (Jan 18, 2012)

naruto reached full cooperation with the kyubii???


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 18, 2012)

So the Kyuubi and Naruto make up and emulate B's fistbump.


----------



## auem (Jan 18, 2012)

yup!..they seem to bump fist..


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 18, 2012)

Great, Naruto fisting a fox.


----------



## calimike (Jan 18, 2012)

vered said:


> naruto reached full cooperation with the kyubii???



It seem settle is done between Kyubbi and Naruto. Naruto is #3 in ToC


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

oh look, a boring chapter


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto bonds with the Kyuubi?


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

so naruto and kyuubi reach an agreement. how unexpected


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2012)

Every time I think the Kyuubi has fallen as low as it can get...

Even in all my pessimism I didn't imagine that they would brofist.


----------



## Marsala (Jan 18, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> So the Kyuubi and Naruto make up and emulate B's fistbump.



Oh lordy. Well, at least it won't happen during the Sasuke fight. Maybe Naruto and Sasuke won't get any power-ups out of nowhere in their final battle?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

kishi needs to stop milking it, ffs.


they will take the whole chapter to bump fists? come on T_T


----------



## SaiST (Jan 18, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Great, Naruto fisting a fox.


lulz

Anyways, full Kyuubi transformations, 'n Bijuu Dama ahoy!


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

lol, fist bump.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> oh look, a boring chapter



what? How could that be? You, Jeanne, are actually thinking the chapter is boring? And even though Sasuke isn't even mentioned? Wonders never cease.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

koohiinin said:
			
		

> Kyuubi and Naruto join hands and reconcile. They become close and it’s all good.



At the very least, Kishi better compensate us with a new bijuu-based transformation. Integration of Sage Mode can come later.


----------



## koohiinin (Jan 18, 2012)

I translated the spoiler: Kyuubi and Naruto join hands and reconcile. They become close and it’s all good.


----------



## auem (Jan 18, 2012)

ok...now what else (like we didn't expect it would happen)..

or the whole chapter is filled with more flashback until that scene..


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Every time I think the Kyuubi has fallen as low as it can get...
> 
> Even in all my pessimism I didn't imagine that they would brofist.



it was expected for the moment naurot fought his hatred-self by hugging it  

hopefully, something else happens because this is just boring. something outside of this battle.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 18, 2012)

A single line spoiler?

Really Ohana?


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> it was expected for the moment naurot fought his hatred-self by hugging it



Come on, that wasn't 'that' bad.


----------



## Jad (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep, another boring chapter with Naruto and Kyubii talking about their 'feelings'

Yay, CAN'T WAIT....seriously..........it's like something out of a "Womens Day" catalogue.

Next chapter, Kyubii tells us how he got bullied by the others, and a hidden recipe for his cranberry puff.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 18, 2012)

At least it wasn't a hug


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Guarantee the chapter will consist of 4-5 pages of unnecessary flashbacks. Two in a row; that's my greatest fear.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Come on, that wasn't 'that' bad.



oh Klue 

not gonna lie, i thought they did reconcile, but it would be a tsundere type of relationship. this chapter, they further reconcile  which is even more boring.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 18, 2012)

SaiST said:


> lulz
> 
> Anyways, full Kyuubi transformations, 'n Bijuu Dama ahoy!



ma prediction's comin true huh?


----------



## auem (Jan 18, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> At least it wasn't a hug



don't get optimistic,it may happen soon in future...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> what? How could that be? You, Jeanne, are actually thinking the chapter is boring? And even though Sasuke isn't even mentioned? Wonders never cease.


lol give me madara, give me kabuto, give me itachi, or give me naruto moving on with the story beyond the obvious, its not only about having sasuke in the chapter or not.


really, the latest chapter was for what? it was for naruto to prove himself. If ohana didnt just say part of the chapter, it gave just the impression that the whole objective of this chapter is make naruto and kyuubi bump fists.

basically, its about the obvious, what we have been expecting to happen in a chapter for weeks, kishi is milking in 3 chapters without necessity. This chapter naruto should already be fighting in kyuubi mode imo.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 18, 2012)

The chapter always has more to it than the spoilers provide.

I just don't get why the spoiler is so short.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Guarantee the chapter will consist of 4-5 pages of unnecessary flashbacks. Two in a row; that's my greatest fear.



I know I shouldn't judge until we get a full script but usually if Ohana's initial spoiler is this abrupt, things don't bode well. I suspect if anything important happened other than Naruto furthering his bff relationship with the Kyuubi, she'd have mentioned it. 

Let's guess the Emotional Talking : Unnecessary Flashback page ratio!

My guess is 3:1.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Guarantee the chapter will consist of 4-5 pages of unnecessary flashbacks. Two in a row; that's my greatest fear.



i think the chapter will show the following:

1- 4 tails teams up with naruto.

2- kyuubi is surprised.

3- naruto is almost done for (idk needs help).

4- kyuubi to rescue. 

5- after rescue or before it, flashbacks. me you friends now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

So now we have Naruto's next power-up, I wonder if he will go full 9b or evolve his RM.

Now we need to see Sasuke's next power up as Nauto apparently left him behind.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol the next thing I want from my prediction is Tobi to summon gedo mazo... 

Do it Kishi


----------



## Marsala (Jan 18, 2012)

Something must happen with the Fourtails, since Naruto knocked out the stake at the end of last chapter. Though I suspect that Tobi has a countermeasure for it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol the next thing I want from my prediction is Tobi to summon gedo mazo...
> 
> Do it Kishi



It will happen possibly, Naruto with full Kyuubi chakra is a confirmed village buster and could thus potentially solo a village, Rinnegan level.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I know I shouldn't judge until we get a full script but usually if Ohana's initial spoiler is this abrupt, things don't bode well. I suspect if anything important happened other than Naruto furthering his bff relationship with the Kyuubi, she'd have mentioned it.
> 
> Let's guess the Emotional Talking : Unnecessary Flashback page ratio!
> 
> *My guess is 3:1.*


1:1 we see emotional talking on unnecessary flashback pages at the same time!!!!!!!!!! meaning that we will get maybe 4 to maybe 6 pages of flashbacks at least


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I know I shouldn't judge until we get a full script but usually if Ohana's initial spoiler is this abrupt, things don't bode well. I suspect if anything important happened other than Naruto furthering his bff relationship with the Kyuubi, she'd have mentioned it.
> 
> Let's guess the Emotional Talking : Unnecessary Flashback page ratio!
> 
> My guess is 3:1.



kyuubi will most likely have a flashback of when naruto was a baby and he fell in love with him


----------



## vered (Jan 18, 2012)

so now Naruto will have a full access to the Kyubii powers that means V2 is coming as well and all transformations like Bee.
anyway confirmed big power-up for Naruto.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 18, 2012)

Sasuke should be getting Rinnegan to match Naruto. Or something. Cause this is bullshit.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Sasuke should be getting Rinnegan to match Naruto. Or something. Cause this is bullshit.


rinnegan sasuke is just as obvious as kyuubi naruto at this point.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 18, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Sasuke should be getting Rinnegan to match Naruto. Or something. Cause this is bullshit.



Why? He will outmatch him with EMS and Narutards will rage. I will fap and all will be good.


----------



## koohiinin (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm holding out hope that the short and somewhat flippant spoiler actually means that there's some major revelation that she wants to leave as a surprise for us.

I've been hoping we'll find out who or what's behind Tobi's mask. But at this point I've been hoping that for years.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 18, 2012)

Page 11 and 12-13 updated for Accuracy.  



CA182 said:


> My Prediction
> 
> I really had fun with this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

to think that we thought that tobi's mask breaking would be 2011's cliffhanger


----------



## vered (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> rinnegan sasuke is just as obvious as kyuubi naruto at this point.



yea i agree.especially seeing all the powers that Naruto will have combined with KBS.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 18, 2012)

koohiinin said:


> Kyuubi and Naruto join hands and reconcile. They become close and it’s all good.



Lol                                .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Why? He will outmatch him with EMS and Narutards will rage. I will fap and all will be good.



Whatever helps you sleep


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Sasuke should be getting Rinnegan to match Naruto. Or something. Cause this is bullshit.



sasuke's strength significantly dropt without CS. i guess he may have CS or an enhanced version of it because rinnegan is lamer than the MS :/


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

vered said:


> yea i agree.especially seeing all the powers that Naruto will have combined with KBS.


we cant ignore the fact that EMS can control the kyuubi though, it will come into play at some point.


----------



## motto (Jan 18, 2012)

So the spoilers say that naruto and Kyuubi shake hands and all is good.
TNJ - accomplished!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2012)

koohiinin said:


> I'm holding out hope that the short and somewhat flippant spoiler actually means that there's some major revelation that she wants to leave as a surprise for us.
> 
> I've been hoping we'll find out who or what's behind Tobi's mask. But at this point I've been hoping that for years.



I seriously doubt that will happen now. There isn't even really a fight at the moment.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> to think that we thought that tobi's mask breaking would be 2011's cliffhanger



i actually knew we won't see that as a cliffhanger 


but i thought sasuke or itachi or madara would be the cliffhanger


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 18, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Whatever helps you sleep



Meds atm seeing as how I'm at a clinic  And if Sauce does not fight anyone before Nardo what I said is cumming.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 18, 2012)

motto said:


> So the spoilers say that naruto and Kyuubi shake hands and all is good.
> *TNJ - accomplished!*





Naruto has now converted "the mass of pure hatred" that is the kyuubi...

Tobi stands no chance.


----------



## jewbus (Jan 18, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Why? He will outmatch him with EMS and Narutards will rage. I will fap and all will be good.


The Kyuubi and it power is the most powerful source of mystic energy in all the Naruverse, we are shown that Doujutsus pale in comparison with the full power of a Kyuubi's rampage.Sasuke will need the Sennins eyes or Jyuubi eyes to stand a chance.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Why? He will outmatch him with EMS and Narutards will rage. I will fap and all will be good.



Naruto with just full 9b is Rinnegan level, he can solo a village, he can perform attacks as devastating as Chou Shinra Tensei (the attack that destroyed Konoha) or more and spam them. This is just assuming the obligatory 9b mode, God forbid if he actually "consense" that form into his RM and evolves him, becuase he would be on levels where he could honestly rape Pain.

Sasuke will need and most likely get Rinnegan to match Naruto.


----------



## sagroth (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm kinda surprised with how short a spoiler Ohana posted also. There's no Bleach this week, so there's less for her to worry about posting.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2012)

Je?nne said:


> we cant ignore the fact that EMS can control the kyuubi though, it will come into play at some point.



3 tomoe sharigan can control Kyuubi though as shown with Tobi


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> lol give me madara, give me kabuto, give me itachi, or give me naruto moving on with the story beyond the obvious, its not only about having sasuke in the chapter or not.
> 
> 
> really, the latest chapter was for what? it was for naruto to prove himself. If ohana didnt just say part of the chapter, it gave just the impression that the whole objective of this chapter is make naruto and kyuubi bump fists.
> ...



It seems to me you aren't suited to the weekly format of shounen jump. You are a bit lacking in patience. So Kishi took three chapters to conclude one of the driving plots for his main character's development which went on for hundreds of chapters. That's not particularly slow or anything in comparison. It just seems that way because of the numerous breaks we had recently because of year end. I dare say that if you were to read the whole thing in a tanko it wouldn't seem that slow at all.

Of course it could also be that you want your manga as shallow and tasteless as something out of a burger joint. That's up to you, of course, but I for one have long since tired of those manga which try to force excitement by numerous sudden revelations and empty climaxes and prefer those in which an author keeps the number of plots down and develops them in their own time.


----------



## calimike (Jan 18, 2012)

vered said:


> so now Naruto will have a full access to the Kyubii powers that means V2 is coming as well and all transformations like Bee.
> anyway confirmed big power-up for Naruto.



I predict Naruto summon Fukasaku to battlefield and ask him to using Senpō: Ryōsei no Jutsu (Sage Art: Amphibian Jutsu) into full SM without interfere from Kyuubi since they're peace  next week.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

Ohana is usually cold with the spoilers when the chapter is boring


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> we cant ignore the fact that EMS can control the kyuubi though, it will come into play at some point.



Controlling a Bijuu =/= controlling a Jinchuuriki, Madara the Kyuubi controller per excellency already attempted to controll Kyuubi and he couldnt, he clearly stated "the Kyuubi isnt available". Perfect Jinchuurikis are immune to genjutsus too.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Naruto with just full 9b is Rinnegan level, he can solo a village, he can perform attacks as devastating as Chou Shinra Tensei (the attack that destroyed Konoha) or more and spam them. This is just assuming the obligatory 9b mode, God forbid if he actually "consense" that form into his RM and evolves him, becuase he would be on levels where he could honestly rape Pain.
> 
> Sasuke will need and most likely get Rinnegan to match Naruto.



Naruto in full bijuu form is just a bigger target. You forget that this is not the Kyuubi which Minato and Fillerdaime fought. This is half of it.

As I said if Sasuke doesn't fight anyone before he fight Naruto EMS is gonna be the thing that gives Naruto problems.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Ohana is usually cold with the spoilers when the chapter is boring



Maybe she was too busy doing her nails...


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Naruto has now converted "the mass of pure hatred" that is the kyuubi...
> 
> Tobi stands no chance.



when kyuubi admired that his evil chakra is lesser than sasuke's and madara's then i doubt he will change tobi's hatred since lets be honest evil chakra = hatred at this point.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> when kyuubi admired that his evil chakra is lesser than sasuke's and madara's then i doubt he will change tobi's hatred since lets be honest *evil chakra = hatred* at this point.



Lol... So ending the world's hatred will mean killing Tobi/juubi.

I finally realise now this is a children's manga.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 18, 2012)

Bijuudama is coming


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol... *So ending the world's hatred will mean killing Tobi/juubi.
> *
> I finally realise now this is a children's manga.



yup  

it symbolically end that hatred even if hatred is not collective hut i guess kishi is using borg (star trick) type of logic  


Majin Lu said:


> Bijuudama is coming



you do realize is already came 


Gilgamesh said:


> 3 tomoe sharigan can control Kyuubi though as shown with Tobi



why do i have the feeling that uchiha tablet is as bullshit as power levels in the manga?


----------



## Marsala (Jan 18, 2012)

sagroth said:


> I'm kinda surprised with how short a spoiler Ohana posted also. There's no Bleach this week, so there's less for her to worry about posting.



Actually there is a Bleach special this week, which is basically the same as a chapter but not in the usual storyline order. She only gave 1 line for that, too.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Naruto in full bijuu form is just a bigger target. You forget that this is not the Kyuubi which Minato and Fillerdaime fought. This is half of it.
> 
> As I said if Sasuke doesn't fight anyone before he fight Naruto EMS is gonna be the thing that gives Naruto problems.



And you forget that perfected jinchuurikis have as well the v2 which is the full power of the Bijuu in human form, most likely will be an evolution of RM.

In RM he is already almost Minato's speed, EMS Sasuke would stand no chance, seriously the only thing Naruto has to do is run 10 meters away and throw Bijuu Damas to the floor that cause village level destruction or more. Naruto can spam and spam indefinitely like the Bijuu would with his insane speed with no problems.

Sasuke is going to need the massive attacks the Rinnegan provides to be able to tank and counter the massive attacks the Kyuubi provides.


with more ease than he can use Rasenshuriken. Sasuke is going to need massive jutsus too. EMS haxx wont do any good if you just stay in your Susanoo while a Minato level speed guy throws these nukes at you.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 18, 2012)

Come on Ohana post some more!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Bijuudama is coming



Another way for Naruto to throw/vomit giant balls of energy. I can't wait.


----------



## Shattering (Jan 18, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Actually there is a Bleach special this week, which is basically the same as a chapter but not in the usual storyline order. She only gave 1 line for that, too.



People still read bleach? :sanji

Back to topic, do you think that we will se colaboration this chapter or just a final page cliffhanger???


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 18, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Bijuudama is coming


You shouldn't expect too much from the bijuudama. The bijuudama has been defended against numerous times by inferior shinobi than Tobi, Sasuke or Madara. Neither will have any trouble with it. And even if Naruto doesn't shoot it, but uses it to replace the Rasengan all that would mean is that the Rasengan got an upgrade which made it more destructive. And that wouldn't be particularly exciting in my book.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> It seems to me you aren't suited to the weekly format of shounen jump. You are a bit lacking in patience. So Kishi took three chapters to conclude one of the driving plots for his main character's development which went on for hundreds of chapters. That's not particularly slow or anything in comparison. It just seems that way because of the numerous breaks we had recently because of year end. I dare say that if you were to read the whole thing in a tanko it wouldn't seem that slow at all.
> 
> Of course it could also be that you want your manga as shallow and tasteless as something out of a burger joint. That's up to you, of course, but I for one have long since tired of those manga which try to force excitement by numerous sudden revelations and empty climaxes and prefer those in which an author keeps the number of plots down and develops them in their own time.


you need to keep in mind that we are reading a fight between 6 jinchuurikis with rinnegan+sharingan and naruto, bee, kakashi and gai, and it doesnt even feel like it.

for example, for how many chapters now bee has been laying there completly vulnerable and tobi did nothing? the autor needs to pace it right or it starts to feel like he is milking it and forcing PNJ.

if other stuff was going on while naruto talked with kyuubi and did his stuff, like tobi turn against bee. It feels like tobi is just there waiting naruto do something...its bad writing without necessity, and ends up in a boring chapter because we know very well that so much more could be going on stead of everybody just standing there for three chapters while naruto TNJ son and bee.

this feels like those anime episodes that keep playing some annoying music in the background showing only the character's faces and a lot of flashbacks.

btw you can check the other posts talking about how boring it is, are they all sasuke fans? its just a mather of logic, even if we didnt have a break, it would still be 3 weeks, its a lot, feels like not even 10 minutes passed inside of the story.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jan 18, 2012)

yeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh finally, Kurama and Naruto!!!!!!!


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 18, 2012)

I predict 17 pages of flashbacks and 1 page of Naruto and Kyuubi licking each other's brown eye


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes people read Bleach. Actually Bleach's last arc was pretty good, I remember there were some chapters which I thought were more interesting than the Naruto chapters coming out the same day but that's for another day. 

And this chapter man it'll be funny. I wonder how they will join hands. I'd dying laughing if they do the cheesy "80s action buff guys join teams" hand grab.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Controlling a Bijuu =/= controlling a Jinchuuriki, Madara the Kyuubi controller per excellency already attempted to controll Kyuubi and he couldnt, he clearly stated "the Kyuubi isnt available". Perfect Jinchuurikis are immune to genjutsus too.


madara tried to summon kyuubi, its different.

now sasuke we have seen even talking with kyuubi inside of naruto.

we have not seem a full 9 tails in front of an EMS user to say that it will not cause any problem.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> You shouldn't expect too much from the bijuudama. The bijuudama has been defended against numerous times by inferior shinobi than Tobi, Sasuke or Madara. Neither will have any trouble with it. And even if Naruto doesn't shoot it, but uses it to replace the Rasengan all that would mean is that the Rasengan got an upgrade which made it more destructive. And that wouldn't be particularly exciting in my book.



Ah! But there is something that has never been seen........ Naruto will be unique because he will use his Bijuu Dama in human form, possibly in a more powerful RM form as it will have now the full chakra.

Bijuu Dama has been defended becuase it has been stopped before the blast is released and you can see the giant beast forming the ball in their mouth. With Naruto you have an incredibly fast shinobi with a nuke on his hand and that only has to shoot it to the floor to obliterate all area with you.

This is the advantadge that Bijuu Dama in human form will provide and will make Naruto extremelly broken.


----------



## GunX2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Everything is going as planned.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 18, 2012)

Kyubi will lick Naruto, like friggin Clifford the big dog.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jan 18, 2012)

o boy... I hope this isn't another one of those transitional chapters.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto will go 9 Tails Mode, charge up a bijudama, Tobi will be like "lol I've got five of those"

Also Bleach this past arc was consistently more interesting than Naruto up until the point Madara came out of the coffin, no troll.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Ah! But there is something that has never been seen........ Naruto will be unique because he will use his Bijuu Dama in human form, possibly in a more powerful RM form as it will have now the full chakra.
> 
> Bijuu Dama has been defended becuase it has been stopped before the blast is released and you can see the giant beast forming the ball in their mouth. With Naruto you have an incredibly fast shinobi with *a nuke on his hand and that only has to shoot it to the floor to obliterate all area with you*.
> 
> This is the advantadge that Bijuu Dama in human form will provide and will make Naruto extremelly broken.



So it's basically a really strong black Rasengan with a new name.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

Question:

What will Kakashi and Gai do? Seriously they arent going to survive the freaking nuke.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Jan 18, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yes people read Bleach. Actually Bleach's last arc was pretty good, I remember there were some chapters which I thought were more interesting than the Naruto chapters coming out the same day but that's for another day.
> 
> And this chapter man it'll be funny. I wonder how they will join hands. I'd dying laughing if they do the cheesy "80s action buff guys join teams" hand grab.




I think i've found it: [YOUTUBE]VgPwXlTRuHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Question:
> 
> What will Kakashi and Gai do? Seriously they arent going to survive the freaking nuke.



How does Naruto survive a nuke he launches from his hands? Unless it propels that target infinity miles away before it detonates rofl.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So it's basically a really strong black Rasengan with a new name.



Not really, a rasengan is a direct attack. Bijuu Dama is an omnidirectional attack, if you throw rasenshuriken it must hit the enemy.

You can be ANYWHERE in the battlefield and the Bijuu Dama is going to land, this is why it is so broken. Naruto with full Kyuubi chakra and being capable of making Bijuu Dama in human form would be able to rape six paths of pain.

The brokeness isnt simply the destructiveness of the attack, but that is practically unavoidable if you cant teleport.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So it's basically a really strong black Rasengan with a new name.






i really hope that naruto will integrate sage mode with rikudou mode and get a more interesting fighting style. If he goes the full bijuu route only and stay like a beast...his fights will not even feel like he is there.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Question:
> 
> What will Kakashi and Gai do? Seriously they arent going to survive the freaking nuke.



That's precisely why it won't be as destructive as you think it will be.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> How does Naruto survive a nuke he launches from his hands? Unless it propels that target infinity miles away before it detonates rofl.



Obviously as he will have the full condensed power of the Bijuu but in human form he will be able to tank it no problem, just like Kyuubi would be able too and any Bijuu can tank its own Bijuu Damas. His shroud will protect him, but we cant say the same for Kakashi and Gai.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> I predict 17 pages of flashbacks and 1 page of Naruto and Kyuubi licking each other's brown eye



cthulhu and cartman had a better and more solid relationship than kyuubi and naruto


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> That's precisely why it won't be as destructive as you think it will be.



We already saw how destructive it was, when Kyuubi nuked an eare larger than Konoha.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> We already saw how destructive it was, when Kyuubi nuked an eare larger than Konoha.



Yeah but Naruto's not going to use an attack that destructive when he knows there are allies around who would be hurt by it.

So either it won't be that destructive or Naruto won't use it period.

Not to mention it wouldn't really change anything when the Edo's can regenerate and Tobi has his intangibility.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 18, 2012)

Cavemopedjebus said:


> I think i've found it: [YOUTUBE]VgPwXlTRuHs[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah that's the cheesy handshake I was talking about. 

Naruto - "Kyuubi! You son of a bitch!!"


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

the problem about jutsus that are too destructive is: we know that the opponents will find a way out of it.


so naruto having bijuudama is like...well he will spam it. Will he vanish his opponent? no..so he will avoid it someway for sure.

big AoE attacks that are hit=kill are problematic because of this, they dont really require any strategy just spam, and since you know that the target will not vanish, they are destined to fail.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Question:
> 
> What will Kakashi and Gai do? Seriously they arent going to survive the freaking nuke.



kakashi's fan boy shield will protect him but gai's....... im not so sure


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Yeah but Naruto's not going to use an attack that destructive when he knows there are allies around who would be hurt by it.
> 
> So either it won't be that destructive or Naruto won't use it period.
> 
> Not to mention it wouldn't really change anything when the Edo's can regenerate and Tobi has his intangibility.



Well, if he is able to pull a Minato, but instead of using Rasengan he use Bijuu Dama then Tobi is done or at least will have to retreat.

Maybe he will ask Kakashi and Gai to retreat, or another possiblity is that maybe he will cover them with his chakra hands.


----------



## jewbus (Jan 18, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Kyubi will lick Naruto, like friggin Clifford the big dog.


Oh God.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the problem about jutsus that are too destructive is: we know that the opponents will find a way out of it.
> 
> 
> so naruto having bijuudama is like...well he will spam it. Will he vanish his opponent? no..so he will avoid it someway for sure.
> ...



actually, it won't just fail. this fight will end with naruto using a normal rasengan to give it more forced, like kicking a dead horse symbolism.

for example, naruto vs pain.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the problem about jutsus that are too destructive is: we know that the opponents will find a way out of it.
> 
> 
> so naruto having bijuudama is like...well he will spam it. Will he vanish his opponent? no..so he will avoid it someway for sure.
> ...



...and THIS is what I've AAALLLWWWAAAYS said!

Large scale jutsu's amount to fireworks in this manga: they look good, but accomplish nothing. 

Madara and The 1st ripped the earth with their jutsu, and yet Madara died with a sword through the gut.  

I will always prefer small scale fighters, because there jutsu's actually do damage and end fights.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> actually, it won't just fail. this fight will end with naruto using a normal rasengan to give it more forced, like kicking a dead horse symbolism.
> 
> for example, naruto vs pain.


im talking in general about characters that are not supposed to die :b, because its one hit kill.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 18, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> You shouldn't expect too much from the bijuudama. The bijuudama has been defended against numerous times by inferior shinobi than Tobi, Sasuke or Madara. Neither will have any trouble with it. And even if Naruto doesn't shoot it, but uses it to replace the Rasengan all that would mean is that the Rasengan got an upgrade which made it more destructive. And that wouldn't be particularly exciting in my book.


Another Rasengan isn't exciting =/ But sometimes I imagine if Naruto will have a form like 6-tails-mode when blasting it  I really like that form.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> ...and THIS is what I've AAALLLWWWAAAYS said!
> 
> Large scale jutsu's amount to fireworks in this manga: they look good, but accomplish nothing.
> 
> ...



yep i also prefer something more melee.


----------



## Mister (Jan 18, 2012)

Kurama and Naruto were bound to get to together after Naruto showed he's willing to help the Bijuu for real.

We might see more full Bijuu forms in retaliation to Naruto releasing Son Goku.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> you need to keep in mind that we are reading a fight between 6 jinchuurikis with rinnegan+sharingan and naruto, bee, kakashi and gai, and it doesnt even feel like it.
> 
> for example, for how many chapters now bee has been laying there completly vulnerable and tobi did nothing? the autor needs to pace it right or it starts to feel like he is milking it and forcing PNJ.



Tobi did something. He decided to capture Naruto, because Naruto appeared to be even more vulnerable than the Hachibi for the moment. He failed, because Naruto got out of it too quickly.




> if other stuff was going on while naruto talked with kyuubi and did his stuff, like tobi turn against bee. It feels like tobi is just there waiting naruto do something...its bad writing without necessity, and ends up in a boring chapter because we know very well that so much more could be going on stead of everybody just standing there for three chapters while naruto TNJ son and bee.



It's nothing new that talks on a spiritual plane don't take as much time as they do in the real world. Naruto only remained for a few seconds within Son Goku. 



> btw you can check the other posts talking about how boring it is, are they all sasuke fans? its just a mather of logic, even if we didnt have a break, it would still be 3 weeks, its a lot, feels like not even 10 minutes passed inside of the story.



I checked, most of those who complained are on my ignore list because they never post anything I consider worth my time reading.


----------



## Z3bra (Jan 18, 2012)

whatta..that spoiler..i don't even.. it sounds like a barney & friends episode...

and also full tailed beast mode will suck hard! he'll just be a huge target much like bee is right now..lets hope he finds someway of usinf bijurengan in human mode...


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I checked, most of those who complained are on my ignore list because they never post anything I consider worth my time reading.



criticizing the one posted instead of the post. classy


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

a way better thing that could happen to naruto's character, way more useful than bijuudama is he learn something similar to hiraishin, then his fights would show some good strategy and style variation.

i dont understand why he doesnt use the wind to cut...fuuton is an element that gives so many possibilities...


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> a way better thing that could happen to naruto's character, way more useful than bijuudama is he learn something similar to hiraishin, then his fights would show some good strategy and style variation.
> 
> i dont understand why he doesnt use the wind to cut...fuuton is an element that gives so many possibilities...



Something similar to Hiraishin? 

How similar?

We're in agreement regarding Naruto not needing another AOE attack, but something like Hiraishin is pushing it, quite a bit.


----------



## HInch (Jan 18, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto - "Kyuubi! You son of a bitch!!"



God that'd fucking own.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Ohana posted a lengthy One Piece spoiler; Naruto is likely next. Not sure if we'll receive the script soon though.


----------



## mayumi (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto fights have penty of stategy. People just dont want to see it.

Kyuubi and naruto have finally joined forces. Tobi is first to get owned.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 18, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah that's the cheesy handshake I was talking about.
> 
> Naruto - "Kyuubi! You son of a bitch!!"



Although it would be really funny that way all the two do is a fist bump ? la B. You know the whole we bump fists so we can gain a deeper understanding of each other and reveal everything that is hidden within us.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> a way better thing that could happen to naruto's character, way more useful than bijuudama is he learn something similar to hiraishin, then his fights would show some good strategy and style variation.
> 
> i dont understand why he doesnt use the wind to cut...fuuton is an element that gives so many possibilities...


Kishi just refuses to give him things other then bigger Rasengan's.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm sorry, but the Naruto/Kyuubi partnership was poorly handled. The groundwork should have been laid years ago - like, years ago.

Their relationship was practically the same up until the second day of the war, lol. It's like Nagato all over again: rushed development.

Not to say that I don't approve of the outcome in either case.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Tobi did something. He decided to capture Naruto, because Naruto appeared to be even more vulnerable than the Hachibi for the moment. He failed, because Naruto got out of it too quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets wait the chapter to see what tobi will do after naruto free son.

by ohana's spoiler the impression is that naruto and kyuubi dont get with each other under pressure, but the spoiler was too small. Lets wait.

so since they are on your ignore list, the fact that they expect a boring chapter too is irrelevant? ok.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Ohana posted a lengthy One Piece spoiler; Naruto is likely next. Not sure if we'll receive the script soon though.


Yeah, she is writing the script. She is making questions:

458 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/01/18(水) 19:18:49.88 ID:JVN4VEf0P
外道魔象てどんなのだっけ？


----------



## 1nkorus (Jan 18, 2012)

From Ohana


> 外道魔象てどんなのだっけ？


Probably, script is soon.


----------



## Selva (Jan 18, 2012)

So finally Naruto and Kurama are buddies now? Looking forward to all the jutsus they can both accomplish together  would we get something entirely new or the same old stuff I wonder.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Script soon, fuck yeah!


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Kishi just refuses to give him things other then bigger Rasengan's.



what? 

kishi gave naruto more hands to handle more...................... blue balls 

kishi is doing something wrong here but i can't put my finger on it


----------



## Shattering (Jan 18, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Yeah, she is writing the script. She is making questions:
> 
> 458 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/01/18(水) 19:18:49.88 ID:JVN4VEf0P
> 外道魔象てどんなのだっけ？



The word "gedo" appears in the question  .


----------



## calimike (Jan 18, 2012)

Geez, fake spoiler pic is same as previous chapter as well


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 18, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Kyubi will lick Naruto, like friggin Clifford the big dog.





PikaCheeka said:


> So it's basically a really strong black Rasengan with a new name.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

calimike said:


> Geez, fake spoiler pic is same as previous chapter as well



Fake spoiler pic?


----------



## vered (Jan 18, 2012)

something about gedo mazou?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Something similar to Hiraishin?
> 
> How similar?
> 
> We're in agreement regarding Naruto not needing another AOE attack, but something like Hiraishin is pushing it, quite a bit.


well naruto can do multiple bunshins, if he managed to trade straight attacks throught bunshins like he was passing at really high speed to the spot of the next bunshin, it would already get way more interesting.

the problem of naruto's fighting style is that even him being able to make so many bunshins, his attacks are less efficient than itachi's with only two. why?

because even naruto's bunshin attacks turn into a big spam and jump over...it lacks strategy, and bunshins interacting during stuff other than rasengan, run straight to opponent, jumps .


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

Apparently full Kyuubi power Naruto is too much and he needs Gedou Mazo 

I think its obvious which is going to be Sasuke's next power up, synch with it like Tobi said.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2012)

Shattering said:


> The word "gedo" appears in the question  .



Is that about the chapter or just a random question though?

Maybe it's the way the chapter ends, which means next week we get a good one. :amazed

It would be weird if Gedo Mezo was in this chapter and she didn't mention it earlier.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well naruto can do multiple bunshins, if he managed to trade straight attacks throught bunshins like he was passing at really high speed to the spot of the next bunshin, it would already get way more interesting.
> 
> the problem of naruto's fighting style is that even him being able to make so many bunshins, his attacks are less efficient than itachi's with only two. why?
> 
> because even naruto's bunshin attacks turn into a big spam and jump over...it lacks strategy, and bunshins interacting during stuff other than rasengan, run straight to opponent, jumps .



I agree, the best strategy I can see for Naruto is to get into full Kyuubi power in human form, make 10 clones and make them do the Bijuu Dama in human form which only he can do. Then have the clones run around in Minato speed launching Bijuu Nukes left and right.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is that about the chapter or just a random question though?
> 
> Maybe it's the way the chapter ends, which means next week we get a good one. :amazed
> 
> It would be weird if Gedo Mezo was in this chapter and she didn't mention it earlier.



Ohana may be wanting to build expectation.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 18, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Naruto fights have penty of stategy. People just dont want to see it.



Indeed they do have lots of strategy, but the root of their complaint that Naruto's arsenal is too limited to be attractive is equally valid as well. 




Klue said:


> I'm sorry, but the Naruto/Kyuubi partnership was poorly handled. The groundwork should have been laid years ago - like, years ago.



Actually it was you know. It's just that Kishi was very subtle about it. Probably too subtle. Against both Neji and Gaara the Kyuubi lend Naruto chakra out of his free will without attaching his own hatred to it.




Jeαnne said:


> lets wait the chapter to see what tobi will do after naruto free son.
> 
> by ohana's spoiler the impression is that naruto and kyuubi dont get with each other under pressure, but the spoiler was too small. Lets wait.
> 
> so since they are on your ignore list, the fact that they expect a boring chapter too is irrelevant? ok.



Agreed, let's wait.

Well, I put those people on my ignore list for a reason. So, naturally to me whatever they say is irrelevant. Whether they like it or dislike it doesn't matter to me in the least.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I agree, the best strategy I can see for Naruto is to get into full Kyuubi power in human form, make 10 clones and make them do the Bijuu Dama in human form which only he can do. Then have the clones run around in Minato speed launching Bijuu Nukes left and right.


yep


minato needed the kunai, but naruto would have the bunshins to be his "seal spots".

man it would be so cool, would open totally new possibilities for his fighting style...


my hope with rikudou mode was this to be honest, but it turned out to be kinda disappointing.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Actually it was you know. It's just that Kishi was very subtle about it. Probably too subtle. Against both Neji and Gaara the Kyuubi lend Naruto chakra out of his free will without attaching his own hatred to it.



I should have been more clear. 

I'm referring to positive interactions interms of how Naruto treats the Kyuubi. Naruto only even thought of working with the Kyuubi after he saw Bee for the first time - reasonable - but to think him capable of completely changing the Kyuubi's outlook on humans/Jinchuurikis in a single day is a bit lame.

Again, I like the fact that they are finally working together, but I simply feel as if they should have interacted a fuck-ton more leading up to this point. It just feels rushed to me.

Think about the main two incidents which leads the Kyuubi to look at Naruto in a positive light: "I think I want to do something about all your hatred", and, "living with a tailed beast isn't all bad."

Both happened within hours of one another - lol.


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Actually it was you know. It's just that Kishi was very subtle about it. Probably too subtle. Against both Neji and Gaara the Kyuubi lend Naruto chakra out of his free will without attaching his own hatred to it.



i thought kishi would start by that but then it suddenly turned from "give me chakra please " to "i will give you chakra but... " in part 2 which pretty much returns naruto and kyuubi's relationship to square -100000000 as kyuubi is hurting naruto and his friends instead of helping him like he did in part 1 about 5 times (haku, orochimaru, neji, gaara, sasuke).

so it baisicly shifted from "i will help you" to "i will take over your body if i help you" but why the sudden change in kyuubi?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 18, 2012)

chap is out *It was the Jubi which allowed the Rikudou Sennin to transcend humanity.*


----------



## Face (Jan 18, 2012)

> "Kyuubi and Naruto join hands and reconcile."



Things are about get interesting.
:rofl


----------



## calimike (Jan 18, 2012)

Holy Smoke, chapter is out! That was fast!


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 18, 2012)

"It's oouuuuut!" xD

I had to make this post : D


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yep
> 
> 
> minato needed the kunai, but naruto would have the bunshins to be his "seal spots".
> ...



Rikudou Mode was incomplete it had many flaws:

- Couldnt go Yellow Flash speed consistently
- Couldnt perform Bijuu Dama and in the case he would succeed would be extremelly taxing and possibly only be able to perform it 1 or twice
- Limited ammount of clones
- Limited use of the mode due chakra and thus has to meassure its attacks

Now with full Kyuubi chakra this flaws should be corrected:

- Having additional chakra, he should be able to go Yellow Flash on a consistent basis as opposed to have to be apparently at the prime of his state to use it
- Perform Bijuu Dama easily and spammable in human form
- Unlimited ammount of clones, base Naruto can make 1000 clones, expect th same for this perfected mode or more
- Unlimited time and not having to worry about chakra spending


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

FUCK WHAT I SAID BEFORE, bearzerger - THIS CHAPTER IS FUCKING AWESOME!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 18, 2012)

I liked it a lot, but there is going to be many complaints, as usual.


----------



## sagroth (Jan 18, 2012)

Chapter itself isn't the best, but it shows a lot of promise for what comes next.

I kinda have a feeling that they're going to cut away to a different fight next chapter, though.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I liked it a lot, but there is going to be many complaints, as usual.



Undoubtedly.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> I should have been more clear.
> 
> I'm referring to positive interactions interms of how Naruto treats the Kyuubi. Naruto only even thought of working with the Kyuubi after he saw Bee for the first time - reasonable - but to think him capable of completely changing the Kyuubi's outlook on humans/Jinchuurikis in a single day is a bit lame.
> 
> ...



Well, you are probably right. Kishi may have made the wrong compromise. Kishi wanted us to only see the human perception of the bijuu until Naruto found out about their real selves himself. And Kurama is particularly recalcitrant and solitary even among the bijuu. So Kurama not giving Naruto and us any inclination of his real feelings is actually quite natural. However, that forces Kishi to put in all those recent flashbacks to show us that Kurama's change in truth isn't something sudden, but was a gradual process. 



Addy said:


> i thought kishi would start by that but then it suddenly turned from "give me chakra please " to "i will give you chakra but... " in part 2 which pretty much returns naruto and kyuubi's relationship to square -100000000 as kyuubi is hurting naruto and his friends instead of helping him like he did in part 1 about 5 times (haku, orochimaru, neji, gaara, sasuke).
> 
> so it baisicly shifted from "i will help you" to "i will take over your body if i help you" but why the sudden change in kyuubi?



That much atleast can be explained. In part one was only Naruto taught how to access Kurama's chakra consciously. He had to ask Kurama for it. And when Naruto showed to be especially resolved and Kurama agreed with him he freely gave Naruto some of it. As long as it remained on that level Kurama didn't feel particularly threatened by Naruto. 
However over the skip Jiraiya tried his best to teach Naruto to control the chakra and Kurama doesn't want to be controlled. While in part one Naruto was a kid who didn't have the strength to control the Kyuubi, in part 2 he had grown up and had become far more dangerous to Kurama.


----------



## Selva (Jan 18, 2012)

I actually liked it 
this page: *It was the Jubi which allowed the Rikudou Sennin to transcend humanity.*
I Never thought a day would come when the Kyuubi smiles like that


----------



## sagroth (Jan 18, 2012)

If they cut away to a different scene next chapter without showing us the new form, I will shit bricks.


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 18, 2012)

I wonder what Yamatos reaction is if he see's the 9 on his hand.

Oh wait. Yamato's not there anymore.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 18, 2012)

I liked this chapter. The last two pages


----------



## hussamb (Jan 18, 2012)

i cried !!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> I wonder what Yamatos reaction is if he see's the 9 on his hand.
> 
> Oh wait. Yamato's not there anymore.


Speaking of him, where is he exactly?


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 18, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Speaking of him, where is he exactly?



Yamato is the damsel in distress trapped in the Zetsu plant waiting for prince Itachi to rescue him and Anko.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jan 18, 2012)

Opening the cage with his back turned to the beast which killed his parents courage lol


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 18, 2012)

the chapter was out super early today.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jan 18, 2012)

This is amazing! This is historic and amazing. I absolutely loved this damn chapter. Just love it. Naruto is going to be so damn powerful. Naruto and the Kyuubi together against 5 other fully transformed bijuu, and Naruto wouldn't let himself serve in some simple support capacity.

He, in so many words, called himself and Kurama the front line of the attack against Tobi and all those Bijuu. Bee and the Hachibi are the support.

The Kyuubi called he and Naruto performing that hand gesture together "melding their chakra together", which means Naruto, before the 4 tails got sealed, had his chakra melded with the 4 tails'. Naruto may potentially now possess the 4 tails' lava element.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> I wonder what Yamatos reaction is if he see's the 9 on his hand.
> 
> Oh wait. Yamato's not there anymore.


Oh you! 


Neomaster121 said:


> Opening the cage with his back turned to the beast which killed his parents courage lol


Naruto has balls, Odama Rasengan balls.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto, if he now possesses the lava element, will have an invaluable weapon against Sasuke's fire element. Kishi takes the ability to do such a thing a lot more seriously than many of us realize.

Still, even so, I've always been in the camp that believes that Naruto would already possess all the weapons he needs to be able to effectively counter or deal with Sasuke's fire element techniques or Amaterasu, even without ever getting the lava element.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 18, 2012)

This chapter was awesome. The spread with the Tailed Beasts was great, and I loved watching Naruto and Kurama prepare for battle.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Almighty Brofist.

Gangsta.


----------



## Burke (Jan 18, 2012)

Who else fuckin knew goku would be sucked up by gedo mazo


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto and Kurama will be the most badass team ever.


----------



## Summers (Jan 18, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Rikudou Mode was incomplete it had many flaws:
> 
> - Couldnt go Yellow Flash speed consistently
> - Couldnt perform Bijuu Dama and in the case he would succeed would be extremelly taxing and possibly only be able to perform it 1 or twice
> ...


We need a new word for haxx.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Jan 18, 2012)

Needless to say it But its almost time for kabuto to arrive on the scene and help capture the kyuubi.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto is getting insane BLACKUP POWERUPS.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Who else fuckin knew goku would be sucked up by gedo mazo



Klue did.


----------



## Delicious (Jan 18, 2012)

I can't believe I'm saying this but Kurama is kind of cute... when he smiles of course.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 19, 2012)

If you look close enough on Kuramas face, you can see him blushing


----------



## Boradis (Jan 19, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Every time I think the Kyuubi has fallen as low as it can get...
> 
> Even in all my pessimism I didn't imagine that they would brofist.



Given Son Goku's fistbumping with Naruto it appears it's a common greeting amongst tailed beasts.

The hachibi used to be pretty psychotic and destructive himself, but came around when he had a happy-go-lucky host who was determined to make friends. Kurama's got plenty of reasons to side with Naruto. Hell, he knows the kid literally better than anyone, has heard every TnJ, and been there as he overcame every obstacle. Maybe Kurama's a mass of hate, but hate does succumb to determination, personal growth and maturity, which is what Naruto's story is all about. This was always going to happen, this is where the story was going the whole time. This isn't an American comic like Hulk where a character's relationship with a destructive alter-ego is constantly reset. 

If it's any consolation, remember that as Naruto becomes more purely and powerfully good, Sasuke becomes ever more pure, powerful evil. If you want a destructive lunatic to "root" for, he's your guy.


----------



## Aiku (Jan 20, 2012)

MY GOD, THAT WAS AN AMAZING CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninjaneko (Jan 20, 2012)

Naruto is just fist bumping all over the place, isn't he? xD

This will be interesting to see, for sure.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder... what actually happened here:
Link removed

_"Meld your chakra with mine"_

Did it mean that Kurama would just give his chakra to Naruto or could they actually fuse their chakra competely. The earlier seal already fused a shitload of Kurama's chakra with Naruto's...

If they fuse their chakras that could give Naruto a HUGE base mode boost.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2012)

^I guess we'll find out the answer in the next chapter. It depends if Naruto starts fighting  just in his normal self without entering in KCM. If it's the former, then we should expect some crazy things like when he went up against Madara's Mokuton rampage.

If it's the latter, then maybe an upgraded KCM.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 22, 2012)

I liked that Kishi referred to Kurama being there for all those times Naruto has dealt with his own struggles and won over others.

Yeah I think what we were seeing was Naruto's past through the demon fox's eyes. It's like was he won over not just by Naruto's present words and actions, but also because he knows from firsthand experience that Naruto is being truthful in his intentions.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 22, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I wonder... what actually happened here:
> 2
> 
> _"Meld your chakra with mine"_
> ...



I guess it means that their chakra now is only one.


----------



## takL (Jan 22, 2012)

damn ohanas typos!

the tobi lines were actually 
"you only stopped one bijyu and you seem at your last gasp.
But I wont spare(/no stints here).
my things you guys treasure....i'll get them with this(/now)"

tobi...this no one makes a claim for everything in the world.


----------



## takL (Jan 22, 2012)

and the funny wording by kish. more crudely, tobis words are like 'your (plural in jp) precious things of mine...' i mean its a weird phrase even in jp. still people can make sense out of it tho


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 22, 2012)

Well the human mind has its methods to make sense out of something that has not so much sense
Btw yes it's a strange phrase,like he is thinking that he has lent these precious things (I assume he's talking about Kurama and Hachibi)to Naruto and Killer bee and now he wants them back...mmm...well two things comes to my mind that could explain this:
1)Or he has an Ego as big as Jupiter and its moons-->very probable.
2)Or [SHOCK]he has the Juubi's will in himself [/SHOCK]-->mmm...


----------



## takL (Jan 22, 2012)

since when he killed konan calling her lil girl, saying he made akatsuki, gave nagato the rinnegan, hes madara, 2nd rikudoh blah blah
hes been either 10b, rikudohs elder son or a heavy megalomaniac to me. he's a good actor as well. whats it called...histrionic personality disorder or something combinded with antisocial personality disorder.


----------



## Boradis (Jan 26, 2012)

takL said:


> whats it called...histrionic personality disorder or something combinded with antisocial personality disorder.



In other words, a typical Uchiha.


----------

